# LadiesTreffen 2012



## lucie (17. Januar 2012)




----------



## Veloce (17. Januar 2012)

Gerade heute hab ich auch dran gedacht 
Terminmäßig  möglichst nicht  4 / 5 / 2012  und zwei Wochen vor und nach der Eurobike .

Lokalität  : Harz , Pfalz  ,Sauerland .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (19. Januar 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9116532"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Gerade heute hab ich auch dran gedacht
> Terminmäßig  möglichst nicht  4 / 5 / 2012  und zwei Wochen vor und nach der Eurobike .
> 
> Lokalität  : Harz , Pfalz  ,Sauerland .....



Hallo 
Bin noch nicht lange bei MTB News bin aber total begeistert von der Seite 
Wie funktioniert das mit euren treffen ...kann man (Frau ) auch mit fahren 
Sehen und hören bin immer für was neues 
Wohne ca. 45 km vom Harz entfernt und bin auch des Öfteren im Sauerland in willingen zum Birken das nächste mal ist schon gebucht vom 17.5-20.5 
Im September wollte ich eine Transalp Überquerung machen von Füssen um Comersee 

Gruß 
Sonny


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Januar 2012)

ooohhhh ja Harz ist immer ein Tipp! Aber, wir waren schon dort! Das erste Treffen - mit dem Achtermann-Schocker 

Willingen war auch schon. Fein war es dort.  

Eine Idee wäre Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge. Dort gibt es alles - die Downhill-Faktion wäre da reichlich versorgt - es gibt es auch Anbieter vor Ort, die uns bestimmt die besten Trails zeigen. Übernachtungs Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden... Wäre was neues.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Januar 2012)

Klingt nicht schlecht! Bitte aber nicht vom 16.5. bis 7.6., da sind wir zum biken auf den Kapverden.

Harz würde ich gerne mal wieder machen.
Ich hatte kurz nach unserem letzten Treffen auch schon mal bei uns in der Gegend geguckt, es sieht jedoch mit preiswerten Unterkünften rund um den Hahnenkamm besch... aus. Es gibt nicht mal ne Jugendherberge in akzeptabler Nähe und das Seminarzentrum Rückersbach ruft Zimmerpreise auf, da vergeht einem die Lust. Schade, also müssen wohl andere wieder ran, also Fichtelgebirge klingt schon gut. Hmm, mal zur Abwechslung Race-Fully oder doch AM?


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

sry, das ist jetzt ganz OT: aber Kapverden? 
Hört sich sehr spannend an! Kannst du mal ein bisschen darüber erzählen, was ihr da vor habt, und wie ihr das organisiert habt? Ist ja wie ich informiert bin bissi schwierig mit Flügen und Transfer etc. 
(vielleicht lieber per PN )

Äh... Ladies Treffen:
Fichtelgebirge fände ich auch sehr spannend! Ochsenkopf eh 
Gute Idee, HiFi!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Januar 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ooohhhh ja Harz ist immer ein Tipp! Aber, wir waren schon dort! Das erste Treffen - mit dem Achtermann-Schocker
> 
> Willingen war auch schon. Fein war es dort.
> 
> Eine Idee wäre Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge. Dort gibt es alles - die Downhill-Faktion wäre da reichlich versorgt - es gibt es auch Anbieter vor Ort, die uns bestimmt die besten Trails zeigen. Übernachtungs Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden... Wäre was neues.


 
Ochsenkopf kenne ich nicht, sieht nett aus! Mir gefällt der Vorschlag. 
Die letzten beiden Treffen waren relativ weit im Norden gelegen, daher kommt der Ort sicher auch einigen entgegen, die bisher auf Grund der weiten Anreise nicht dabei waren.

Kennt sich dort vielleicht jemand aus? War schon mal da oder wohnt sogar in der Gegend?
Werde mich selber auch noch ein wenig schlau machen.

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall gerne wieder dabei, auch wenn ich dieses Mal eine erheblich weitere Anfahrt hätte.

Weitere Vorschläge sind natürlich immer noch gerne Gesehen!
Mir fällt da spontan noch Bischofsmais am Geißkopf ein. Ist mir allerdings genau so unbekannt wie der Ochsenkopf.


----------



## beetle-juice (23. Januar 2012)

Den Bikepark Geißkopf / Bischofsmais kenne ich sehr gut, da wir da immer wieder hinfahren. Genial! Wenn Ihr da Infos braucht, meldet Euch einfach. 

Lg

beetle-juice


----------



## NicInTheWoods (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Ladies,

ich wäre auch wieder dabei. Außerdem hatten sich zwei mountainbikende Freundinnen auch schon mal proforma für das nächste Treffen angemeldet.

Harz - warum nicht. Ich bin noch nie dort gewesen.


----------



## So-wo (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo 
Ich würde mich da sehr gern anschließen ...das hört sich alles klasse, 
An Turbo Hühnchen habe gelesen das du aus Rössing kommst dann sind wir nicht weit auseinander ,ich komme geb. Aus Burgstemmen und wohne jetzt hinter Hildesheim .bin oft mit dem Rennrad auf der marienburg


----------



## Ani (24. Januar 2012)

auf grund der weiten anfahrt würde sich für mich eigentlich nur ein langes wochenende lohnen.
was wäre denn mit osternohe? ist laut freeridetest nicht so ruppig wie ochsenkopf und hat auch deutlich besser abgeschnitten (wenn man vom schlepplift mal absieht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (24. Januar 2012)

War das eine Bike Park Bewertung? 


(wenn es um Trails geht, gerade 'ruppig' würde wahrscheinlich einigen hier gut gefallen  ...)

ich frage, weil, wo immer wir uns treffen, werden manche Frauen denke ich touren fahren wollen.


----------



## Ani (24. Januar 2012)

ja genau, war eine parkbewertung in der freeride 3/11.
zitat: ein flow-gefühlt kommt auf dieser old-school-klapperstrecke nicht auf. waffe der wahl ist hier ganz klar ein big bike. freerider stoßen in dem ruppigen gelände an ihre grenzen. 
ka wie die trails da in der gegend sind, war schonmal jemand in der ecke?


----------



## Martina H. (4. Februar 2012)

...hmmh, ist das Interesse wirklich so gering?

Frage nur, weil die Treffen 2010 und 2011 wirklich toll waren und ich mich wundere, warum keine weiteren Ideen gepostet werden. Gibt doch sicher  Ladies, die "Ihre" Bikegegend mal anderen zeigen wollen, oder?

Mir hat es so viel Spass gemacht, ich würde inzwischen (fast) überall hinfahren und es gibt in D doch noch viele schöne Ecken

Wo sind die Teilnehmerinnen der letzten Treffen? 

Wer fährt in schöner Gegend und will die mal zeigen?

Wirklich Keine 

Oder einfach nur Bammel vor der Organisation???


----------



## nrgmac (4. Februar 2012)

Hi Martina

ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse.
Ich bin selbständig, in Hessen ansässig und Anfänger. Ich kann meine Zeit ganz schlecht planen und hab wenig frei.
Orga wäre unmöglich. Ein Treffen nicht ganz so weit weg (max 200 km) wäre sicher machbar. 
Bin neugierig auf euch alle 
lieber Gruß
R5



Martina H. schrieb:


> ...hmmh, ist das Interesse wirklich so gering?
> 
> Frage nur, weil die Treffen 2010 und 2011 wirklich toll waren und ich mich wundere, warum keine weiteren Ideen gepostet werden. Gibt doch sicher  Ladies, die "Ihre" Bikegegend mal anderen zeigen wollen, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnitte (4. Februar 2012)

in Leipzig würde sich ein Treffen wohl eher weniger spannend gestalten 
aber Harz bietet ja nun wirklich ein paar tolle Ecken, bei denen sowohl Touren als auch Freeride möglich ist 
da würde ich dann auch vorbei rutschen können 

vielleicht könnte man ja an den Thread-Anfang eine Umfrage zu den bereits genannten Örtlichkeiten gestalten?! damit man mal sieht wo das allgemeine Interesse hingeht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit der Sammlung aller Vorschläge und einer anschließenden Doodle-Abstimmung http://doodle.com/ ? 
Soweit ich weiß kann man die auch im nachhinein beliebig erweitern 
Da ich leider nicht in der Nähe eines Bikeparks wohne und auch erst seit einem Jahr fahre (und auch an diesem Ort ) fällt meine gegend schonmal weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (4. Februar 2012)

an doodle dachte ich auch schon, aber dachte es wäre nur für Terminvorschläge geeignet, weniger für Örtlichkeiten...
aber vielleicht täusche ich mich auch =)


----------



## Bettina (4. Februar 2012)

Wenn es nicht zu früh in der Saison liegt, würde ich mich auch vorbei wagen!
Allerdings auch nicht wirklich für die DH Gruppe, ich bin lieber tourig unterwegs.
Aber noch benötige ich ein paar Monate um (wieder) in Form zu kommen.
Gruß B
Ich fände die Pfalz klasse, aber da hat es keine Lifte, oder?


----------



## Rabaukin (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich wohne in Nürnberg und war am häufigsten in der letzten Saison in Osternohe (Home-Trail ), Bischofsmais, Ochsenkopf und Spicak unterwegs! Da eingige zum Biketreffen wohl einen längeren Weg auf sich nehmen müssen/wollen, schlage ich einen größeren Bikepark vor. Spicak an der tschechischen Grenze (nochmal ne halbe Stunde Fahrt drauf rechnen nach Bischofsmais die sich aber lohnt) hat mein Herz letztes Jahr im Sturm erobert, daher würde ich den Bikepark vorschlagen. Im Sommer kann man dort auch bequem auf dem Parkplatz campen und kann früh morgens direkt aus dem Zelt aufs Fahrrad stolpern 

Ich würde mich fürs Treffen auch gerne anschließen, wenn es nicht aufs Freeride Festival Saalbach-Hinterglemm fällt oder auf Megavalanche 

Ich zähle mich zur Freeride/DH Fraktion und bin tourig nicht unterwegs! Daher zielen meine Vorschläge auf reine Bikeparks ab!

Auch was die anderen Bikeparks angeht, stehe ich für Infos gerne zur Verfügung. Ochsenkopf z.B. ist mit Osternohe nicht zu vergleichen, da es sich hier um 2-3 "Naturtrails" handelt die wirklich bockelhart sind. Machen zwar Spaß, aber da man es selten "laufen" lassen kann, denke ich dass viele Mädels sehr enttäuscht wären. Ochsenkopf ist gut für Touren...Im Tal gibts auch ein paar HIndernisse und Anlieger und Drops...aber man fährt da ja nicht hin um sich nur im Tal aufzuhalten.

Osternohe ist ein kleiner bikepark aber oho!!! Es gibt hier sauviele Drops und man kann sich in dem kleinen Park sehr gut austoben! Allerdings ist Osternohe mal was für einen Tag...aber nicht für ein ganzes WE. ABer dennoch sehr zu empfehlen! Hier fahre ich immer, wenn ich mal ein WE nicht fortkomme...

Für ein Treffen, würde ich was größeres wählen, eben Spicak wie oben schon genannt.

Bin gespannt weiter zu lesen!
Grüße


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. Februar 2012)

Das hört sich richtig gut und verlockend an, bin selber auch für jeden Bikepark zu haben!!!
Allerdings sollten wir berücksichtigen, das der Anteil der Tourenfahrerrinnen erfahrungsgemäß größer ist. 2010 waren wir zu dritt im Park Braunlage und 2011 haben die "reinen Parkladies" alle abgesagt. Daher sollten gute bis sehr gute Tourenmöglichkeiten vorhanden sein.
Was die Übernachtung angeht, sind nicht alle der Damen auf Camping eingestellt, ein festes Bett wäre schon wünschenswert.

Hier ein erster Konkreter Vorschlag:
Jugendherberge Bayerisch Eisenstein

Kenne mich in der Gegend selber nicht aus, habe aber auf GPS-Tour.info bereits fahrbare/kombinierbare Touren (z.B. diese HIER) gefunden und es liegt zwischen Spicak und Bischofsmais. Es wäre also für Touren und Bikepark sehr gut gelegen. Optimal wäre jetzt noch eine Lady, die sich Tourentechnisch in diesem Gebiet auskennt und Tips geben könnte bzw. guiden


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2012)

Wir sind vor 2 Jahren dort in der Nähe durchgekommen auf dem Weg vom Rennsteigende in Blankenstein zum Großen Arber. Mussten damals abbrechen wg. Defekt an meiner Hinterradbremse.
Die Gegend ist nett und ich habe gehört das in Tschechien Mountainbikestrecken richtig ausgeschildert sind. Da wir auf der deutschen Seite unterwegs waren kann ich allerdings nicht sagen ob dies konkret dort auch der Fall ist und wie der Charakter einer solchen ausgeschilderten Mountainbikestrecke ist. Aber man könnte ja einen Abstecher rüber wagen und einfach mal nachsehen wenn man dort ist. Vielleicht ergibt sich eine gute Tour.
Jugendherberge ist ok.


----------



## Rabaukin (4. Februar 2012)

hallo,
die Vorschläge sind nicht schlecht, allerdings wären es ja dann "2" Treffen, da sich die Gruppe ja splittet wenn die einen Touren machen wollen und die anderen in den Park oder seh ich das falsch?!
Ich persönlich bin schon allein aus fahrradtechnischen Gründen nicht für eine Tour zu haben.

wie habt ihr das die letzten Jahre gelöst? Wenn ich lese dass die Parkladies abgesagt haben, dann würde das dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich genauso sein, wenn der Schwerpunkt dann doch eher auf Touren liegt....oder?


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Februar 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Hi Martina
> 
> ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse.
> *Ich bin selbständig*, in Hessen ansässig und Anfänger.* Ich kann meine Zeit ganz schlecht planen und hab wenig frei.
> ...



spricht mir aus der seele   Aber weiter als 200 km musste ich im Kauf nehmen, wenn ich in die Berge will 

Für einen Abstecher nach Tschechien wäre ich dabei!  gute Idee Chaotenkind


----------



## HITOMI (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn's zeitlich passt, wäre ich dieses Jahr vielleicht auch dabei. Da ich noch nie in Bischofsmais war, finde ich den Vorschlag super.


----------



## Chrige (6. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre eventuell auch dabei, wenn es zeitlich passt. Bei mir käme der lange Anfahrtsweg so oder so dazu. Organisation kommt nicht in Frage ausser ihr wollt alle in die Schweiz fahren .


----------



## Schnitte (6. Februar 2012)

Rabaukin schrieb:


> hallo,
> die Vorschläge sind nicht schlecht, allerdings wären es ja dann "2" Treffen, da sich die Gruppe ja splittet wenn die einen Touren machen wollen und die anderen in den Park oder seh ich das falsch?!
> Ich persönlich bin schon allein aus fahrradtechnischen Gründen nicht für eine Tour zu haben.
> 
> wie habt ihr das die letzten Jahre gelöst? Wenn ich lese dass die Parkladies abgesagt haben, dann würde das dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich genauso sein, wenn der Schwerpunkt dann doch eher auf Touren liegt....oder?



es werden wohl 2 Treffen werden. Man bekommt leider schwer alle Mädels unter einem Hut und ich denke, es macht auch keinen Sinn wenn alle das Gleiche fahren. Sind wir zum Bsp. in Bischofsmais werden sicher nicht alle Mädels den DH fahren wollen. Wiederum andere werden sich beim Evil Eye schwer tun. deswegen ist eine Spaltung an dieser Stelle wohl sinnvoll  jeder fährt was er kann und man findet sicher die Ein oder Andere die es einem gleich tut oder super Tipps geben kann 

Abends treffen sich dann sicher alle und man lernt sich auf einer anderen Basis kennen  jedenfalls stelle ich mir die Sache so vor =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. Februar 2012)

Zwei Treffen , bitte nicht noch mehr Verwirrung. Es gibt ein Ladies-Treffen an einem Wochenende und an einem Ort für alle Damen. 

Es geht darum sich austauschen zu können und Spass am biken zu haben, egal ob im Park oder auf Tour. Jede fährt das was sie möchte und sich zutraut.
Und richtig, Abends kann man gemütlich zusammensitzen und sich kennenlernen. Aus diesem Grund wäre es schön, wenn sich alle mit einer Jugendherberge anfreunden könnten.

Das mein Vorschlag auf Zustimmung trifft finde ich gut, daher werfe ich mal ein Paar Daten in den Raum mit der Bitte um Feedback und/oder Anmerkungen/Anregungen

27.-29. Juli
10.-12. August
24.-26. August
14.-16. September

Hängt natürlich auch von der Jugendherberge ab. Ach ja, noch etwas: habe keinen Plan von irgendwelchen Ferien


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. Februar 2012)

Rabaukin schrieb:


> hallo,
> die Vorschläge sind nicht schlecht, allerdings wären es ja dann "2" Treffen, da sich die Gruppe ja splittet wenn die einen Touren machen wollen und die anderen in den Park oder seh ich das falsch?!
> Ich persönlich bin schon allein aus fahrradtechnischen Gründen nicht für eine Tour zu haben.
> 
> wie habt ihr das die letzten Jahre gelöst? Wenn ich lese dass die Parkladies abgesagt haben, dann würde das dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich genauso sein, wenn der Schwerpunkt dann doch eher auf Touren liegt....oder?


 
Die DH-Ladies haben nicht abgesagt, weil der Schwerpunkt auf Touren lag sondern weil...  teilweise sehr seeeehhhr kurzfristig

Die letzten beiden Treffen sahen so aus, das man gemeinsam gefrühstückt hat, dann Interessenabhängig in Gruppen biken war und Abends wieder zusammengesessen hat. 

Willkommen sind übrigens alle die 
1. Weiblich sind und
2. mit einem MTB anreisen


----------



## Rabaukin (6. Februar 2012)

na das klingt doch schon besser  


Ich bleibe bei meinen Vorschlägen


----------



## So-wo (6. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Zwei Treffen , bitte nicht noch mehr Verwirrung. Es gibt ein Ladies-Treffen an einem Wochenende und an einem Ort für alle Damen.
> 
> Es geht darum sich austauschen zu können und Spass am biken zu haben, egal ob im Park oder auf Tour. Jede fährt das was sie möchte und sich zutraut.
> Und richtig, Abends kann man gemütlich zusammensitzen und sich kennenlernen. Aus diesem Grund wäre es schön, wenn sich alle mit einer Jugendherberge anfreunden könnten.
> ...


Hallo 
das klingt ja schon mal nach was ...
An diesen Terminen kann ich leider nicht 
Das ist echt schade 
Und wie sieht es mit den Termin von Beerfelden aus 24/25 März ???
Die organiesieren doch auch ein Ladys treffen im und um den Bike Park 
Grüße sonny


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2012)

zu den Terminen kann ich leider gar nichts sagen.
Ist halt leider irgendwie nicht vereinbar... einerseits macht es Sinn so früh wie möglich sich um die Organisation zu kümmern... andererseits sagen halt dann diejenigen, die sich terminlich nicht sicher sind, evtl noch kurzfristig ab. So ging's mir ja auch letztes Jahr.

Ich würde mich dieses Jahr gar nicht mehr verbindlich anmelden wollen, sondern dann eher kurzfristig dazu kommen, sollte sowas auch möglich sein. Z.B. in Bischofsmais wäre das ja gar kein Problem... da kann man ja auch auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Lift campen falls keine JuHe oder Pension mehr frei ist. 

Zwei Termine fände ich doof. Wie schon turbo.hühnchen gesagt hat: man macht halt tagsüber "Neigungsgruppen" und Abends sind alle beisammen.
Vor allem im Bikepark ist das ja eh nicht schlimm wenn man sich aufteilt. Man(frau) wird ja nicht in einem Haufen von >10 Mädels zusammen eine Strecke runter tuckern. Das funktioniert so eh nicht. Also ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn die eine lieber die DH fährt und die andere den Evil Eye. Da finden sich dann von alleine kleine Grüppchen wo es passt, und zwischendrin trifft man sich halt am Lift 

Ich würde mich dann je nachdem wo das Treffen stattfindet einen Tag in die Bikepark Gruppe einsortieren und einen Tag bei den Tourern mitmachen, oder so ähnlich. Ich bin da eh nicht besonders festgelegt, beides macht Spaß! Von mir aus könnte man auch den Park weglassen und nur Touren fahren, falls sich eine Region ergibt, wo keiner in der Nähe ist. Aber da hätten dann die rein bergab orientierten Mädels natürlich wieder keinen Spaß. Also am besten man hat wirklich beides (Tourenmöglichkeit und Park) in der Nähe, dann ist für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Das mein Vorschlag auf Zustimmung trifft finde ich gut, daher werfe ich mal ein Paar Daten in den Raum mit der Bitte um Feedback und/oder Anmerkungen/Anregungen
> 
> 27.-29. Juli
> 10.-12. August
> ...



Von mir aus gehen die Termine in Ordnung.
Ich könnte nächste Woche das Kartenmaterial meines Scheichs flöhen, der hat bestimmt ne topographische Karte oder eine Karte mit Wanderwegen von der Gegend. Topographisch ist ganz praktisch, da kann man vorher sehen ob es bergauf oder bergab geht. Wanderkarten nutzt er gerne als Zusatz, da wir gerne die Wanderwege fahren. Die machen halt mehr Spass, bergab.

In Hessen sind die Schulferien, soweit ich weiß, Juli/August.


----------



## Deleted 228984 (7. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## So-wo (7. Februar 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Von mir aus gehen die Termine in Ordnung.
> Ich könnte nächste Woche das Kartenmaterial meines Scheichs flöhen, der hat bestimmt ne topographische Karte oder eine Karte mit Wanderwegen von der Gegend. Topographisch ist ganz praktisch, da kann man vorher sehen ob es bergauf oder bergab geht. Wanderkarten nutzt er gerne als Zusatz, da wir gerne die Wanderwege fahren. Die machen halt mehr Spass, bergab.
> 
> In Hessen sind die Schulferien, soweit ich weiß, Juli/August.


In Niedersachsen auch


----------



## Cristina (12. Februar 2012)

Spannend spannend....

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang:

27.-29. Juli
Cristina

10.-12. August
Cristina

24.-26. August

14.-16. September
Cristina

Kurz uns schmerzlos, tat auch echt nicht weh 
und wohin auch immer...

Grüße Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lis_78 (13. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre für den Termin im Juli. Zwar kann wegen meiner Arbeit erst sehr kurzfristig zu oder absagen, aber ich wäre schon gerne dabei. Im August und September könnte ich wohl eher nicht, da haben wir in der Familie viele Geburtstage und auch noch ne Hochzeit. Wär aber schön, euch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen!


----------



## Martina H. (13. Februar 2012)

Cristina hat's ja vorgemacht: einfach reinkopieren und vervollständigen - ich bin mal so frei 

27.-29. Juli
Cristina
lis_78

10.-12. August
Cristina

24.-26. August

14.-16. September
Cristina


----------



## Cristina (13. Februar 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Cristina hat's ja vorgemacht: einfach reinkopieren und vervollständigen - ich bin mal so frei



Na und was ist mit dir?
Magst du nicht?


----------



## Martina H. (13. Februar 2012)

Ich mag grundsätzlich immer  

27.-29. Juli
Cristina
lis_78
Martina H.
lucie

10.-12. August
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie

24.-26. August

14.-16. September
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie


----------



## MissQuax (13. Februar 2012)

Zur Zeit bin ich leider total "klamm", aber wenn sich vielleicht wieder eine Fahrgemeinschaft (Angsthase?! ) und eine günstige Ü-Möglichkeit (JH) ergibt, wäre ich gerne wieder - irgendwo - dabei. Terminlich bin ich, solange es um ein verlängertes WE geht, relativ flexibel:

*27.-29. Juli*
Cristina
lis_78
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax

*10.-12. August*
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax

*24.-26. August*
MissQuax

*14.-16. September*
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax


LG, MissQuax


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Februar 2012)

So, dann auch mal mit mir:

*27.-29. Juli*
Cristina
lis_78
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind

*10.-12. August*
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind

*24.-26. August*
MissQuax
Chaotenkind

*14.-16. September*
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind

Liebe Grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (14. Februar 2012)

HI Girls
sorry, ich war ein paar Tage off.
Liest sich gut, die Termine. Aber ich bin beim zurückscrollen nicht mehr sicher, wo es stattfinden wird.
Jugendherberge Bayerisch Eisenstein
ist das der letzte Stand?
Fragende Grüße 
R5


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2012)

Ja, bis jetzt wohl schon.


----------



## Steffka (16. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch für nen Bikepark. Mit meinem Freerider sind Touren doch etwas mühsam. Bin aus dem Oberbergischen. Wenn es weiter weg ist kann man ja bestimmt auch ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen.


----------



## Steffka (16. Februar 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Zur Zeit bin ich leider total "klamm", aber wenn sich vielleicht wieder eine Fahrgemeinschaft (Angsthase?! ) und eine günstige Ü-Möglichkeit (JH) ergibt, wäre ich gerne wieder - irgendwo - dabei. Terminlich bin ich, solange es um ein verlängertes WE geht, relativ flexibel:
> 
> LG, MissQuax



Geht mir genauso. 

*27.-29. Juli*
Cristina
lis_78
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
Steffka

*10.-12. August*
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind

*24.-26. August*
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
Steffka

*14.-16. September*
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
Steffka

Große Vorfreude!


----------



## Steffka (16. Februar 2012)

--


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Februar 2012)

Hier passiert ja richtig was! 

*27.-29. Juli*
Cristina
lis_78
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
Steffka
turbo.huhnchen

*10.-12. August*
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
turbo.huhnchen

*24.-26. August*
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
Steffka

*14.-16. September*
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
Steffka
turbo.huhnchen


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Februar 2012)

*
*27.-29. Juli*
Cristina
lis_78
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
Steffka
turbo.huhnchen
*
*10.-12. August*
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
turbo.huhnchen
*
*24.-26. August*
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
Steffka
*
*14.-16. September*
Cristina
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
Steffka
turbo.huhnchen
trhaflhow


----------



## Rubinstein5 (17. Februar 2012)

HI zusammen
hatte jetzt endlich mal Zeit zu gucken, wo die Jugendherberge ist...
das sind von mir aus 500 km. 
Sorry, das kriege ich jobtechnisch nicht organisiert
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Veloce (17. Februar 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> *
> *27.-29. Juli*
> Cristina
> lis_78
> ...



Ööhem , die Option aufn Bikeparkbesuch wär mir auch ganz angenehm 
Mein Kangoo hat bestimmt auch noch einen Platz samt Bike frei


----------



## ghostriderin12 (17. Februar 2012)

Hi Girls,
war schon länger nicht mehr im Forum unterwegs und schon rührt sich was. Klasse. 
Würde auch gern dabei sein, bin aber auch eher für kurzfristig, da unsere Urlaubsplanungen noch nicht stehen. Finds gut das es mal in BY stattfindet. JuHe wäre ok, würde aber auch campen oder Pension nehmen. 
Ein Abstechen nach Spicac würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2012)

... gut, wenn Ihr erlaubt, fasse ich mal zusammen:

Termin: da kristallisiert sich ja dann wohl der *27. - 29. Juli *raus - also machen wir den mal fest.

Ort: da waren 2 Vorschläge:

einmal von HiFi:



> Eine Idee wäre *Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge*. Dort gibt es alles - die Downhill-Faktion wäre da reichlich versorgt - es gibt es auch Anbieter vor Ort, die uns bestimmt die besten Trails zeigen. Übernachtungs Möglichkeiten sind vorhanden... Wäre was neues.



und einmal von Turbo-huhnchen:




> Hier ein erster Konkreter Vorschlag:
> *Jugendherberge Bayerisch Eisenstein*
> Kenne mich in der Gegend selber nicht aus, habe aber auf GPS-Tour.info bereits fahrbare/kombinierbare Touren gefunden und es liegt zwischen Spicak und Bischofsmais. Es wäre also für Touren und Bikepark sehr gut gelegen. Optimal wäre jetzt noch eine Lady, die sich Tourentechnisch in diesem Gebiet auskennt und Tips geben könnte bzw. guiden



Mein Vorschlag/Bitte an die Beiden:

tragt doch bitte mal Fakten zusammen was z.B. Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, Touren, Verpflegung etc. angeht und listet das hier mal auf - danach können wir dann entscheiden, welcher Ort sich besser eignet.

@Alle aus den beiden Gegenden: wenn Ihr Euch dort auskennt, meldet Euch doch hier einfach mal - wäre doch schön, wenn eine ortsansässige Bikerin "Ihr" Revier zeigen könnte, oder?

@ Alle Anderen: wenn Ihr auch Interesse am Treffen habt: einfach mal mit eintragen. Keine Angst wegen Kondition und Fahrtechnik, bisher stand auf beiden Treffen der Spaß im Vordergrund - es gab nie irgendwelchen Ärger, weil jemand "besser" oder "schlechter" als eine Andere war...

... damit wir auch beim LadiesTreffen 2012 dieses Grinsen wieder sehen können :

LadiesTreffen 2010:





und 2011:





wäre doch schade, wenn nicht  

und hier noch die aktuellen Anmeldungen:

Cristina
lis_78
Martina H.
lucie
MissQuax
Chaotenkind
Steffka
turbo.huhnchen
Veloce


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Februar 2012)

Ich freu`mich schon....


----------



## michaela123 (20. Februar 2012)

Hört sich super an. Aber ich war noch nie auf so einem Treffen - kann mir mal jemand sagen wie genau so ein Treffen abläuft? Man fährt zusammen, das habe ich wohl verstanden. Aber was passiert sonst? Ich mein, ich kenne ja noch niemanden dort...


----------



## ghostriderin12 (20. Februar 2012)

michaela123 schrieb:


> Hört sich super an. Aber ich war noch nie auf so einem Treffen - kann mir mal jemand sagen wie genau so ein Treffen abläuft? Man fährt zusammen, das habe ich wohl verstanden. Aber was passiert sonst? Ich mein, ich kenne ja noch niemanden dort...



Ich auch nicht


----------



## Schnitte (21. Februar 2012)

also im Juli würde gehen  sofern ich da nicht meinen TOEFL Test machen muss. aber ich denke nicht 

Prinzipiell würde ich mich in die Bikeparktruppe einordnen. B-Mais ist etwas von mir weg. Vielleicht findet man eine Möglichkeit dass man eine Fahrgemeinschaft von Leipzig aus auf macht?! 

Ochsenkopf wäre auch ok 

würde mich wirklich freuen, dieses jahr Vorort zu sein


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Februar 2012)

michaela123 schrieb:


> Hört sich super an. Aber ich war noch nie auf so einem Treffen - kann mir mal jemand sagen wie genau so ein Treffen abläuft? Man fährt zusammen, das habe ich wohl verstanden. Aber was passiert sonst? Ich mein, ich kenne ja noch niemanden dort...



Man unterhält sich, redet Blödsinn, hat einfach Spass, futtert zusammen, pennt in Mehrbettzimmern, lümmelt sich vielleicht auch mal einfach auf einer Wiese und wer (fahr)technisch besser ist, gibt auch mal entsprechende Hilfestellung. Es entwickeln sich Freundschaften, es ist einfach eine lockeres und entspanntes Kennenlernen bzw. Wiedersehen.

Manche der Ladies der letzten Treffen fahren mittlerweile öfter in kleinerer Runde zusammen.


----------



## 4mate (21. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=23103954# Ladies Treffen (2010)
Ladies Treffen 2011


----------



## Martina H. (21. Februar 2012)

Chaotenkind hat es prima zusammengefasst, genau darum geht es  - gemeinsam das machen, was einem am meisten Spass macht, fachsimpeln, Ideen bekommen, sich austauschen, gegenseitig Tipps geben, Hilfestellung geben/erhalten...

Ohne unseren Männern dabei auf den Schlips treten zu wollen: mit "nurFrauen" zu fahren ist einfach anders, meistens entspannter...


Außerdem liegt doch genau in dem "ichkenndochkeinen" der Reiz: aus "virtuellen Bekanntschaften" reale werden zu lassen ist auch mal ein Erlebnis.


----------



## outdoor (22. Februar 2012)

habe mich in euer forum geschlichen....
damit das warten auf den saisonstart nicht so lange dauert ein wenig beschäftigungstherapie: *DH-Fragebogen!!! *bitte ausfüllen und an [email protected] zurück mailen - muchas gracias!!!!!!! und bitte an alle eure kollegen oder weitere foren weiter leiten.

ich möchte für bikeparkbetreiber einige anhaltspunkte bzgl. dh-bedürfnissen "wissenschaftlich belegen". hört sich hochgestochen an, ist aber der einzige weg um überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten.

außerdem werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich in dieser saison in stgt einen stadt-dh bauen, evtl. einen park im norden betreiben und im süden einen aufbauen und betreiben. dazu wäre es prima eure meinung zum thema bikeparks zu haben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luisa_220 (22. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen 

Ich bin auch ganz neu mit dabei, bin ganz zufällig hier auf das Forum gestoßen. Wie läuft denn das ab mit dem Ladiestreffen?? Und wer kann da alles dran teilnehmen? Wie lange findet das schon statt? 

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen!

LG


----------



## Schnitte (22. Februar 2012)

@Luisa

jeder kann teilnehmen der a, ein Mädel ist und b, Freude am MTBiken hat 

ein Teil fährt Touren der Andere nimmt sich die Strecken eines Bikeparks vor. Abends und Morgens machen alle was gemeinsam 
man lernt sich also kennen und kann gleichzeitig auch viel von den Erfahrungen anderer Mädels lernen 

2010 und 2011 fanden schon Ladies-Treffen statt. Glaube 2009 noch nicht, oder täuch ich mich da?!


----------



## velo1981 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich könnt ja auch mal wieder teilnehmen oder? 

Was für ein Jahr...2011 gehört eindeutig nicht zu meinen Lieblingsjahren...

Gibet noch plätze? 


Martinaaaaaaaaaa, duuuuu schnuckiiiputziiihasiiii, biste auch dabei?



Ach so, an alle neuen! Das Ladies Treffen ist cool. So richtig. Und ich bin so untrainiert gewesen, trotzdem war alles picco bello!!!


----------



## velo1981 (23. Februar 2012)

oha, beides ist recht weit weg....über 4 Stunden Fahrt...


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Februar 2012)

e





velo1981 schrieb:


> Ich könnt ja auch mal wieder teilnehmen oder?
> 
> Was für ein Jahr...2011 gehört eindeutig nicht zu meinen Lieblingsjahren...
> 
> ...



Ich geh davon aus, dass es noch Plätze gibt - ausser Datum ist bisher Nichts fest. Wenn ich kann, bin ich auch dabei. 

 LO Treffen... ja, wir lernen uns kennen und sehen uns wieder... und auch ganz wichtig - wir sehen neue Landschaften und fahren neue Trails! Grossartig


----------



## Martina H. (23. Februar 2012)

So Ladies ,

leider konnte HiFi nicht, also hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht. Es gibt direkt am Ochsenkopf diese Pension:

Bullhead House

HÃ¶rt sich (meiner Meinung nach) gut an (danke HiFi fÃ¼r den Tip), bietet alles (TourGuiding, euro incl. Techniktraining, Leihbikes, etc.), ist gÃ¼nstig (auch nicht teurer als Jugendherberge - *ab 17 â¬ incl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck im 4-Bett-Zimmer*), liegt direkt am Bikepark - also eigentlich optimal, wenn da nicht doch ein Haken wÃ¤re:

Am geplanten Wochenende ist dort Downhillrennen - also wird es nichts fÃ¼r die Bergaborientierten 

Mein Vorschlag: soll es denn Ochsenkopf sein, einfach eine Woche verschieben - dann haben sie dort auch noch alle Zimmer frei und wir kÃ¶nnten reservieren.

Turbo-huhnchen schreibt gleich noch ihre Info's und ich denke, dann kÃ¶nnen wir die Abstimmung starten fÃ¼r das



* :hÃ¼pf:  LadiesTreffen 2012  :hÃ¼pf:  *









@velo1981: natÃ¼rlich bin ich dabei  , obwohl 





> schnuckiiiputziiihasiiii


 - oha, das muss ich mir dann doch wohl noch mal Ã¼berlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Februar 2012)

Soooo, Infos:

Unterkommen kÃ¶nnten wir in der Jugendherberge Bayerischeisenstein
Die Ãbernachtung incl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und Kurtaxe liegt bei 
20,75â¬ pro Nacht / Person bis 26Jahre
22,75â¬ pro Nacht / Person ab 27Jahre

Ich bin bemÃ¼ht eine Gruppenmitgliedschaft zu organisieren, damit nicht jede eine einzelne Teilnehmerin eine Einzelmitgliedschaft beantragen muss.

6,4km entfernt von der Jugendherberge befindet sich der Bikepark Spicak
36,5km entfernt liegt der Bikepar GeiÃkopf (die Homepage befindet sich noch im Winterschlaf)

Damit die Tourenladies nicht zu kurz kommen besteht die MÃ¶glichkeit hier einen Guide zu buchen, falls sich keine Dame findet, die uns ihr Revier zeigen kann/mÃ¶chte.
Kosten kann ich hier allerdings erst erfragen, wenn entschieden ist ob es tatsÃ¤chlich nach Bayerisch Eisenstein geht und eine Teilnehmerzahl feststeht.

Und nun zur Abstimmung bitte!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (23. Februar 2012)

OKO und Bullhead House is OK. Peter und sein Team
sind spitze. Ist hald für 2 Tage für die Bergabfraktion sehr 
eintönig. Ich bin oft da, aber immer nur für einen Nachmittag.
Für die Liftfahrer wäre der Geisskopf mit Ausflugoption Spicak
ne bessere Option. Der Weg ist von mir aus fast gleich . 

Soweit will ich also auch keine Entscheidung treffen. 
Plus für OKO wäre die geringere Wartezeit am Lift da GK am Wochenende immer voll
ist. 
Wäre hald interessant wieviele Touren und wieviele Park fahren und je
nach Mädelszahl die Lokation wählen. 

Gibt es dazu ein Orga Team? Bitte dann eine Dame
mal per PN bei mir melden. Hätte da vielleicht ne Idee.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Und nun zur Abstimmung bitte!


 
Kleiner Nachtrag noch:

Die Abstimmung läuft bis zum Am 04. März  
Wer mitmöchte trägt sich also bis zum nächsten Sonntag ein und entscheidet wo es hingeht.


----------



## Elmo66 (24. Februar 2012)

@all:

Leider sind mir beide Locations doch ein bisschen zu weit.
Aber für alle passt es ja sowieso nie...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag noch:
> Die Abstimmung läuft bis zum Am 04. März
> Wer mitmöchte trägt sich also bis zum nächsten Sonntag ein und entscheidet wo es hingeht.



done!


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Februar 2012)

Find ich Klasse, was hier geht!  

Nachdem es ja schon ziemlich konkret wird, mache ich einfach mal im Namen des LO im IBC einen Vorschlag:

*Event-T-Shirts mit Grafik oder Slogan!*

Kostenlos natürlich! Und? Wie steht Ihr dazu? Die Ideen dürft Ihr dann wieder selbst austüfteln.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2012)

Aber hallo!

Wo sind die Künster unter uns?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (24. Februar 2012)

nope, I ned. Aber so tolle Idee.


----------



## lucie (28. Februar 2012)

Denkt daran, die Abstimmung läuft nur noch bis 04.03.2012!!!

hier geht's zur Abstimmung


----------



## Martina H. (28. Februar 2012)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. Februar 2012)

So. Nun nach Tagen auch mal wieder am PC. (Stress mit Renovierung und wieder der Einzug meines Sohnes nach Hause). Hier geht ja einiges ab und gerne würde ich auch in diesem Jahr wieder mitmachen.

Es hat im letztem Jahr super Spaß gemacht. und ich freue mich schon alle wider zu sehen.

LG ANgsthase 62


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. März 2012)

Habe leider ein kleines Problem mit der Jugendherbergsmitglieschaft. Im Landesverband Niedersachsen bzw. Hannover bekomme ich keine Gruppenmitgliedschaft, weil wir kein eingetragener Verein sind. FÃ¼r den Fall, dass die Wahl auf Bayerisch Eisenstein fÃ¤llt mÃ¼sste sich eine Teilnehmerin die aus z.B. aus Hessen, Rheinland, Westfalen-Lippe oder auch Bayern kommt bereit erklÃ¤ren eine Gruppenmitgliedschaft zu beantragen. In diesen LandesverbÃ¤nden (vielleicht auch noch in anderen?) ist die Satzung anders als in Hannover, dort kÃ¶nnen auch "Sonstige Gruppen" eine Mitgliedschaft beantragen. 
Eine Gruppenmitgliedschaft kostet je nach Landesverband zwischen 20â¬ und 50â¬, welche auf alle Teilnehmerinnen umgelegt werden mÃ¼ssten. Eine Einzelmitgliedschaft kommt meines Erachtens nicht in Frage, da diese unverhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig teurer ist. 
WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber Freiwilligenmeldungen freuen, gerne auch per PN. Wenn es dazu weitere Fragen gibt einfach melden. Ich gebe mein bestes Unklarheiten zu klÃ¤ren.


----------



## Bea5 (3. März 2012)

wenn ich unversehrt und weiter motiviert im Juli aus dem MTB Schweiz Urlaub zurückkehre, würde ich gerne an einem Treffen teilnehmen....wenns denn passt


----------



## Martina H. (3. März 2012)

@Angsthase: schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist 

@bea5: sobald wir den Ort festgemacht haben, wird es eine Anmeldefrist geben - wir müssen ja auch Plätze in der Unterkunft buchen/reservieren - wäre toll, wenn Du kommst. Nur müsstest Du Dich  dann auch schon vorher entscheiden/anmelden...

Edit: sehe eben, Du hast schon "gestimmt" Klasse


----------



## Martina H. (4. März 2012)

So, da heute die Abstimmung beendet wird, mach ich mal noch ein bisschen Werbung für den Ochsenkopf 

+ Bikepension (die kennen sich aus mit "durchgeknallten" Bikern)
+ Guides vor Ort
+ Techniktraining vor Ort möglich/buchbar
+ günstigere Unterkunft ohne Mitgliedsbeiträge
+ gute Tourmöglichkeiten
+ Bikeunterbringung ist gesichert
+ Werkstattmöglichkeit
+ Essen, Bikes, Guides, Touren, Bikepark alles in einer Hand
+ und 





> Peter und sein Team sind spitze.



+ liegt zentraler??

- gegenüber Bayerisch Eisenstein wohl schlechterer  Bikepark??

Also: wer noch Interesse hat - bis heute Abend abstimmen  (für Ochsenkopf )


----------



## Freeriderin (4. März 2012)

Kann leider an keinem von den beiden Terminen, einmal Spätschicht und einmal Sonntagsdienst im Weg


----------



## Martina H. (6. März 2012)

So Ladies ,

die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Das 

*LadiesTreffen 2012 ​*​findet am 

*Ochsenkopf *​vom 

*03. bis 05. August 2012​*statt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Die Teilnehmer:

01. turbo.huhnchen 
02. turbo 1
03. turbo 2
04. Martina H.   
05. lucie   
06. blaulicht   
07. schnitte   
08. Cristina   
09. Chaotenkind   
10. Veloce 
11. Angsthase62   
12. HiFi XS   
13. DorisF   
14. Bea5   
15. MissQuax   
16. greenhorn-biker   
17. Miri   
18. xxx
19. xxxx
20. xxxxx


Reserviert im Bullhead House sind jetzt 20 Plätze - wer also noch dazu kommen möchte bitte melden.

Das Vorrecht auf diese freien Plätze haben natürlich erst einmal: 

Bergradlerin
mtbbee 
Steffka
ghostriderin12

die sich ja für Bayrisch Eisenstein eingetragen haben. 

Bitte meldet Euch unbedingt!!!, ob ihr kommen möchtet oder nicht (ich brauche da "Bescheid") 


Wer mitgezählt hat: das wären jetzt 21  - es ist natürlich kein Problem, den einen Platz noch nachzumelden.

Ich brauche von den oben genannten Teilnehmerinnen die Kontaktdaten per PN (MailAdresse, Handy-, Festnetznummer, ggf. Wohnort wegen Bildung von Fahrgemeinschaften).

Es wird dann eine Rundmail mit den aktuellen Rahmendaten, bzw. dem weiteren Ablauf geben.




An Alle, die noch teilnehmen möchten:

bitte melden, wir werden eine Warteliste (zum Nachrücken) angelegen.


----------



## Schnurz (6. März 2012)

Hier, ich - würde mir gern den ersten Platz auf der Warteliste sichern


----------



## ghostriderin12 (6. März 2012)

Hi, 

find ich super. 
Ich kann aber nicht sicher Zusagen, da ich am 4.8. einen wichtigen Termin hab. 
Ich kann vielleicht von 3.8-4.8 Übernachten und muss dann Samstag
nachmittags zeitig los.
Muss das aber erst nochmal mit meinen Männern besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. März 2012)

aaahhhh.....moment mal!!
Jetzt bin ich grad bissel überfordert  dachte das wäre nur mal ne Abstimmung über den Ort wos denn jetzt hingehen soll und nix verbindliches  Tut mir leid dann muss ich leider absagen, weil ich noch nicht weiß in welchem Teil Deutschlands ich mich zu dieser Zeit befinden werde  Kann leider nicht solang im voraus planen, schreib grad meine Masterarbeit (sollte Anfang Juli fertig sein) und danach geht es auf Jobsuche mal sehn wo ich da lande 
Habe nur für den Ochsenkopf gestimmt weil es mir Tourenmäßig das schönere Gebiet zu sein scheint und wenn es machbar ist will ich dieses mal natürlich dabei sein 
Bitte gebt den Platz jmd der auch verbindlich zusagen kann


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. März 2012)

Wo und wie kommt man unter? Preise?


----------



## 4mate (7. März 2012)

17 , _Einzelzimmerzuschlag 4 


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. März 2012)

Danke. Bin dabei, hätte aber gern ein Einzelzimmer!


----------



## murmel04 (7. März 2012)

sagt wie sieht es mit jemanden aus, der immer noch den angsthasen im rucksack hat
gut bis dahin ist es ja noch etwas, vielleicht ist er bis dahin ausgezogen


aber ist es dann sinnvoll? will ja keine spassbremse oder sowas sein

lg


----------



## lucie (7. März 2012)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wo und wie kommt man unter? Preise?




Wir haben das Bullhead-House angeschrieben mit der Bitte, uns eine genaue Kostenaufstellung für Unterkunft/Person und die Guides zu machen.
Sobald wir ihr Angebot haben, gehen weitere Infos per PN an alle Teilnehmerinnen raus.




murmel04 schrieb:


> sagt wie sieht es mit jemanden aus, der immer noch den angsthasen im rucksack hat
> gut bis dahin ist es ja noch etwas, vielleicht ist er bis dahin ausgezogen
> 
> 
> ...




Klar, dann ist es erst recht sinnvoll, mit uns zusammen den Angsthasen aus dem Rucksack zu schmeißen. 
Bei den beiden vorherigen Treffen waren Frauen mit unterschiedlicher Kondition und Fahrtechnik gemeinsam unterwegs und es hat immer Spaß gemacht. Man kann unheimlich viel dazulernen, kann sich besser einschätzen und bekommt auch mehr Selbstvertrauen.
Trau Dich!!!



Aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste:

01. turbo.huhnchen
02. turbo 1
03. turbo 2
04. Martina H.
05. lucie
06. blaulicht
07. schnitte
08. Cristina
09. Chaotenkind
10. Veloce
11. Angsthase62
12. HiFi XS
13. DorisF
14. Bea5
15. MissQuax
16. greenhorn-biker ???
17. Miri
18. Bergradlerin
19. ghostriderin12 ???
20. xxxxx


Das Vorrecht auf die freien Plätze haben weiterhin natürlich erst einmal:

mtbbee
Steffka

@ mtbbee und Steffka: meldet Euch bitte bei Martina H. per PN, wenn ihr am Treffen teilnehmen wollt, dann setzen wir Euch noch auf die Teilnehmerliste.


Nachrückliste:

01. DHDiana
02. xxxxxx
03. xxxxxx
04. xxxxxx
05. xxxxxx
06. xxxxxx



@ alle anderen 

Kopiert die Nachrückliste und tragt Euch bei Interesse einfach in diese ein! 
Sagt eine Teilnehmerin ab, rückt automatisch die jeweils erste der Nachrücker auf die Teilnehmerliste hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHDiana (7. März 2012)

hey @ll.. ich wäre auch gerne dabei... komme aus Nürnberg- ist also nicht weit weg. Wegen Unterkunft wäre es bei mir auch nicht schlimm, ich hab bis dahin einen Bus in dem ich schlafen könnte. Würd mich voll freuen


----------



## murmel04 (7. März 2012)

01. DHDiana
 02. murmel
 03. xxxxxx
 04. xxxxxx
 05. xxxxxx
 06. xxxxxx

hätte aber gerne auch dann ein einzelzimmer

dann mal auf, auf die hasenjagd


----------



## Schnurz (7. März 2012)

Huhu, 

habt Ihr mich vielleicht auf ner Nachrutschliste vergessen? Hatte eigentlich gleich nach dem Bekanntwerden, Gestern Abend,  gepostet 

Wäre lieb, wenn ich dann auch die Erste auf der Liste sein dürfte!? 

Würdet Ihr das noch ändern?


----------



## 4mate (7. März 2012)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> habt Ihr mich vielleicht auf ner Nachrutschliste vergessen? Hatte eigentlich gleich nach dem Bekanntwerden, Gestern Abend,  gepostet
> 
> ...


So gehts:

01. Schnurz
02. DHDiana
 03. murmel
 04. xxxxxx
 05. xxxxxx
 06. xxxxxx
 07. xxxxxx


----------



## lucie (7. März 2012)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> habt Ihr mich vielleicht auf ner Nachrutschliste vergessen? Hatte eigentlich gleich nach dem Bekanntwerden, Gestern Abend,  gepostet
> 
> ...




Sorry, war mein Fehler. Aber jetzt ist ja alles wieder gut. 


@ 4mate: Danke!


----------



## lucie (7. März 2012)

Aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste:

01. turbo.huhnchen
02. turbo 1
03. turbo 2
04. Martina H.
05. lucie
06. blaulicht
07. schnitte
08. Cristina
09. Chaotenkind
10. Veloce
11. Angsthase62
12. HiFi XS
13. DorisF
14. Bea5
15. MissQuax
16. greenhorn-biker ???
17. Miri
18. Bergradlerin
19. ghostriderin12 ???
20. mtbbee


Das Vorrecht auf die freien Plätze haben weiterhin natürlich erst einmal:

Steffka

@ Steffka: melde Dich bitte bei Martina H. per PN, wenn Du am Treffen teilnehmen wollt, dann setzen wir Dich noch auf die Teilnehmerliste.


Nachrückliste:

01. Schnurz
02. DHDiana
03. murmel04
04. xxxxxx
05. xxxxxx
06. xxxxxx


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. März 2012)

Termin ist gebongt!
Ich denke aber, ich sollte wegen meiner Atemprobleme in der Tiefschlafphase ein Einzelzimmer nehmen. Oder die anderen Ohropax!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (7. März 2012)

Hi Mädels,

für eine Nacht kann ich auch kommen.
Freitag auf Samstag, und Samstag noch biken, mehr geht leider
an dem Termin nicht. 

Wer ist dann alles Bikepark Fraktion?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. März 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> aaahhhh.....moment mal!!
> Jetzt bin ich grad bissel überfordert  dachte das wäre nur mal ne Abstimmung über den Ort wos denn jetzt hingehen soll und nix verbindliches  Tut mir leid dann muss ich leider absagen, weil ich noch nicht weiß in welchem Teil Deutschlands ich mich zu dieser Zeit befinden werde  Kann leider nicht solang im voraus planen, schreib grad meine Masterarbeit (sollte Anfang Juli fertig sein) und danach geht es auf Jobsuche mal sehn wo ich da lande
> Habe nur für den Ochsenkopf gestimmt weil es mir Tourenmäßig das schönere Gebiet zu sein scheint und wenn es machbar ist will ich dieses mal natürlich dabei sein
> Bitte gebt den Platz jmd der auch verbindlich zusagen kann


-> Absage


----------



## Bea5 (7. März 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> sagt wie sieht es mit jemanden aus, der immer noch den angsthasen im rucksack hat
> gut bis dahin ist es ja noch etwas, vielleicht ist er bis dahin ausgezogen
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe auch einen Hasen dabei, wenn der im August mitkommt, stecken wir ihn zu Deinem...dann haben wir Ruhe und Spaß

Im Ernst: Bedenken hege ich auch...aber wer nicht wagt.....ich freue mich einfach auf die mir unbekannte Gegend, auf neue Bikebegeisterte Ladies  und vieeel Spaß

Ich würde ebenfalls gerne ein Einzelzimmer buchen.

LG Bea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (7. März 2012)

@greenhorn-biker: schade 

An die "möchtegerneinEinzelzimmerbuchen-Damen": habt ihr Euch mal auf der Seite vom Bullhead House umgesehen?

Da gibt es nur 2 Einzelzimmer - ich fürchte, da sehe ich schwarz für Euch 

Ich denke, die Pension ist sowieso eher rustikal gehalten - ansonsten könnten die bestimmt nicht diese Preise bieten...

Ich warte jetzt noch auf das Angebot und melde mich dann per PN/Mail - Rundschreiben bei Euch.

Ich brauche noch von fast allen die Kontaktdaten...

Aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste:

01. turbo.huhnchen
02. turbo 1
03. turbo 2
04. Martina H.
05. lucie
06. blaulicht
07. schnitte
08. Cristina
09. Chaotenkind
10. Veloce
11. Angsthase62
12. HiFi XS
13. DorisF
14. Bea5
15. MissQuax
16. Schnurz
17. Miri
18. Bergradlerin
19. ghostriderin12 / eine Übernachtung
20. mtbbee

Warteliste:

01. DHDiana
02. murmel04
03. xxxxxx
04. xxxxxx
05. xxxxxx


----------



## Bea5 (7. März 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @greenhorn-biker: schade
> 
> An die "möchtegerneinEinzelzimmerbuchen-Damen": habt ihr Euch mal auf der Seite vom Bullhead House umgesehen?
> 
> Da gibt es nur 2 Einzelzimmer - ich fürchte, da sehe ich schwarz für Euch




ok, ok,


----------



## Schnitte (7. März 2012)

kommt jeder in der nähe von leipzig oder kommt dort in der nöhe vorbei? würde gern irgend ne form ner fahrgemeinschaft finden, ansonsten wird es arg teuer für mich...


----------



## Principiante (7. März 2012)

!


----------



## murmel04 (7. März 2012)

na so schwarz sehe ich das mit den einzelzimmern nicht.

denn einen zuschlag für ein einzelzimmer, na das wäre nicht ok, weil warum soll ich für was einen zuschlag zahlen was ich nur alleine nutzen kann

der zuschlag ist dann ehr für ein doppelzimmer dass nur von einer person genutzt wird, also so kenne ich das.

und doppelzimmer  sind ja doch einige vorhanden (11x), aber wenn ich falsch liege dürft ihr mich gerne steinigen

aber wie gesagt so kenne ich das mit dem zuschlag.

lg


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. März 2012)

Zimmerpreise sind auf der Homepage angegeben.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen, das wir alle nicht beissen


----------



## MissQuax (7. März 2012)

Egal wie das dort mit den Zuschlägen läuft oder ob wer beisst oder nicht  :  *Angsthase62 und ich hätten bitte gerne ein Doppelzimmer* (da es davon 11 gibt, dürfte das ja kein Problem sein). Danke!  

Und für die "mit dem Hasen im Rucksack": macht euch keine Gedanken - unser einziger namentlicher Angsthase (Angsthase62) ist mittlerweiler keiner mehr: sie hat sich beim letzten LO-Treffen in Willingen auf der Freeride-Strecke echt wacker geschlagen! 

Zusammen/in der Gruppe, mit geduldigen, verständnisvollen "Vorfahrerinnen" (das "Hühnchen" hat klasse Führungsqualitäten  ) geht auch für wenig geübte Fahrerinnen mit "Bodenberührungsängsten" mehr als manche eine vorher glaubt!

Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon, obwohl ich etwas "überrumpelt" war - ich dachte auch, es wäre erst mal eine reine Abstimmung für die Location. Aber ich habe einen supernetten Chef, da wird dieses eine verlängerte Wochenende (trotz Hochsaison in der Firma) kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (7. März 2012)

ähhhm, ist da am Freitag auch schon biken geplant?
Da weiss ich eben auch net wie ich aus der Arbeit komm.


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2012)

So, hier nochmal die Teilnehmenrliste aktualisisiert:
01. turbo.huhnchen
02. turbo 1
03. DHDiana
04. Martina H.
05. lucie
06. blaulicht
07. schnitte
08. Cristina
09. Chaotenkind
10. Veloce
11. Angsthase62
12. HiFi XS
13. DorisF
14. Bea5
15. MissQuax
16. Schnurz
17. Miri
18. Bergradlerin
19. ghostriderin12 / eine Übernachtung
20. mtbbee

Warteliste:

01. murmel04
02. G aus S
03. xxxxxx
04. xxxxxx 


@ghostriderin12: ja, wir werden am Freitag auch fahren (je nachdem wann die Ersten eintrudeln, alle werden sicherlich nicht früh genug da sein)- den groben Programmablauf gibt es dann an jede per Mail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (9. März 2012)

da ich niemanden finde, der mit mir zusammen eine Fahrgemeinschaft bildet, wird es für mich zu teuer.
bitte vergebt meinen Platz an jmd. anderen 
sollte ich spontan jmd. finden, werde ich mich selber um eine Unterkunft kümmern  oder zelten


----------



## HiFi XS (9. März 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> da ich niemanden finde, der mit mir zusammen eine Fahrgemeinschaft bildet, wird es für mich zu teuer.
> bitte vergebt meinen Platz an jmd. anderen
> sollte ich spontan jmd. finden, werde ich mich selber um eine Unterkunft kümmern  oder zelten



Warte! Da ich vom Norden kommen, könnte ich dich auf dem Hinweg abholen. Sende dir PN.  Wenn du dich selbst um eine Unterkunft kümmerst, kannst du auch kurzfristig bei mir melden. Ist ja viele Wochen bis dahin...


----------



## Schnurz (9. März 2012)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Fahrgemeinschaften sind: ich komme aus der Nähe von Offenburg und würde bei Bedarf gern jemanden mitnehmen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. März 2012)

Ich fahre über MUC...


----------



## DHDiana (9. März 2012)

sollte jemand aus nürnberg kommen.. bescheid geben..dann fahren wir auch zusammen


----------



## Schnitte (9. März 2012)

ok, alle Dampfer zurück  da mir Hifi XS die Möglichkeit gibt mit ihr mitzufahren, werde ich sehr gern kommen =) umso mehr freue ich mich wenn das klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. März 2012)

Hey,

hier ist ja was los, prima 

Weil ich Fragen zum weiteren Ablauf bekommen habe:

Wenn ich die Preise vom Bullhead House zusammen habe, werde ich eine Rundmail (bitte: mir fehlen immer noch ein paar Adressen) an Alle schicken.

Da bekommt ihr dann die Preise, ein grobes Programm, den weiteren Ablauf, Kontaktdaten weg. Fahrgemeinschaften, usw. mitgeteilt

Wer nicht möchte, dass seine Kontaktdaten weitergegeben werden, gibt mir bitte Bescheid.

Bis dann...


----------



## Bea5 (9. März 2012)

Ich komme aus NRW, habe einen Lupo und wenn mein Bike drin ist, kann ich leider keinen mitnehmen, und einen Heckträger besitze ich nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2012)

Ihr solltet jetzt eine Mail bekommen haben - wer angemeldet ist und KEINE bekommen hat meldet sich bitte...


Aktuelle Teilnehmer-/Warteliste:

01. turbo.huhnchen
02. turbo 1
03. DHDiana
04. Martina H.
05. lucie
06. blaulicht
07. schnitte
08. Cristina
09. Chaotenkind
10. Veloce
11. Angsthase62
12. HiFi XS
13. DorisF
14. Bea5
15. MissQuax
16. Schnurz
17. Miri
18. Bergradlerin
19. ghostriderin12 / eine Übernachtung
20. mtbbee

Warteliste:

01. murmel04
02. G aus S
03. xxxxxx
04. xxxxxx


----------



## mtbbee (12. März 2012)

Frage in die Runde: ist wer evtl. schon Do Abend ? 
Ich würde nämlich gerne schon am 2.8. am späteren Abend anreisen und den komletten Freitag zum Biken nutzen bzw. vormittag und nachmittag jeweils eine kürzere Tour bis die anderen da sind.
Übernachtung gehört natürlich getrennt bezahlt (unabhängig vom Gesamtpaket das wir via Mail erhalten haben)


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. März 2012)

Ich habe keine Mail erhalten, werde aber mit mtbbee anreisen und separat hausen.


----------



## murmel04 (12. März 2012)

bekommen wartelisterlerinnen auch schon eine mail


----------



## DHDiana (13. März 2012)

also mir is egal ob doppelzimmer oder mehrbett ich bin ganz umgänglich

und ich habe noch keine mail bekommen


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. März 2012)

Wer ist eigentlich von der DH-Fraktion? Ich werde weder ein Techniktraining mitmachen (außer ein FR-/DH-Profi hat eines anzubieten), noch an einer Tour teilnehmen. Eher könnte ich ein Training als Instruktorin anbieten...


----------



## Martina H. (13. März 2012)

@DHDiana. müsstest Du jetzt bekommen haben 

@Bergradlerin: sobald ich die Antwortformulare bekommen habe, wissen wir wer alles in den Park geht...


----------



## Principiante (13. März 2012)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich von der DH-Fraktion? Ich werde weder ein Techniktraining mitmachen (außer ein FR-/DH-Profi hat eines anzubieten), noch an einer Tour teilnehmen. Eher könnte ich ein Training als Instruktorin anbieten...



_...okay, wenn ich es hin schaffen sollte, dann hast Du jetzt Deinen ersten angemeldeten Lehrling.

P.S.: Bin auch DH-Fraktion._

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. März 2012)

Hihi... Ich halte mich immer weit von Kursgruppen und diesen Instruktoren fern, sobald ich sehe, dass sie ihren Schützlingen schon die Basics falsch zeigen - und das tun erstaunlich viele! Wer durch Stefan Herrmanns Schule gegangen ist (geschliffen wurde?), sieht sowas sofort und krümmt sich...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. März 2012)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wer durch Stefan Herrmanns Schule geschliffen wurde



  der Ausdruck trifft´s ganz gut. Für meinen Geschmack blieb da der Spaß etwas auf der Strecke, aber in retro betrachtet sehr viel gelernt.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (13. März 2012)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich von der DH-Fraktion? Ich werde weder ein Techniktraining mitmachen (außer ein FR-/DH-Profi hat eines anzubieten), noch an einer Tour teilnehmen. Eher könnte ich ein Training als Instruktorin anbieten...


Da bin ich dabei, ich schau grad ob da was zu finden ist ;-)


----------



## Schnitte (13. März 2012)

@Bergradlerin
ich werde mich auch eher die ganze Zeit im Bikepark aufhalten  wenn du nützliche Tipps für mich Anfänger hast, nehme ich die sehr gern an


----------



## ghostriderin12 (13. März 2012)

dann sind ja schon ein paar reine Park Mädels dabei.
Warte auf ne Antwort von nem DH Couch, ist Ortskundig da und ein Bekannter von mir.


----------



## Schnurz (13. März 2012)

Ich komm auch mit in den Bikepark.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. März 2012)

Gehöre auch zur DH-Fraktion und bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall im Park. 
Ich möchte an diesem Wochenende allerdings kein Training machen. Ich lerne gerne von anderen oder gebe auch Wissen, Technik und Motivation weiter; für ein Training denke ich aber sind wir zu wenige. Damit jede etwas von so einem Training hat sollte ein Gruppe schon recht homogen sein was das Leistungsniveau angeht. 
Ich würde mich echt freuen einfach mal mit anderen Ladies durch den Park zu schruppen und gemeinsam Spass zu haben.


----------



## Schnitte (13. März 2012)

hihi turbo.huhnchen das steht bei uns beiden noch aus =) haben uns ja nur in Aktion am Lift bisher gesehen =)


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. März 2012)

Wow, die Shreddingfraktion ist gut am Start!  

Austauschen ist immer gut. Man schaut sich halt leider selbst nicht beim Fahren zu... Bei mir müssen die Anlieger besser werden - und damit mein Run schneller. Wer da also Crack ist, dem hänge ich garantiert am Hinterrad und schaue mir die Lines ab!  

Vorher schon was geplant? Lac Blanc? Wildbad? Saalbach & Co? Ich bin Mitte Mai im Bayerischen Wald mit Steffis Purples...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. März 2012)

Lac Blanc - sehr wahrscheinlich Himmelfahrt.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (13. März 2012)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wow, die Shreddingfraktion ist gut am Start!
> 
> Austauschen ist immer gut. Man schaut sich halt leider selbst nicht beim Fahren zu... Bei mir müssen die Anlieger besser werden - und damit mein Run schneller. Wer da also Crack ist, dem hänge ich garantiert am Hinterrad und schaue mir die Lines ab!
> 
> Vorher schon was geplant? Lac Blanc? Wildbad? Saalbach & Co? Ich bin Mitte Mai im Bayerischen Wald mit Steffis Purples...



Hi, ich hab im Mai keinen Platz mehr bekommen :-(. 
Am OKO gibt es keine Anlieger, knallharte Rumpelpiste. Eine naturbelassene DH Strecke.
Ich fände da nen Coach für optimsles Streckenfahren nicht schlecht.

Bin zwar oft da, fahre aber nicht die komplette DH Line.


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. März 2012)

also Kinder..da bin ich so lang nichtmehr im Forum..zieh ausm Fichtlmountain in die Alpen..und dann veranstaltet ihr sowasda komm ich natürlich..komme was wolle...als (ex)-local


----------



## Martina H. (14. März 2012)

Da Bergradlerin und mtbbee sich "ausquartiert" haben, sind 2 Plätze über: 

01. turbo.huhnchen
02. turbo 1
03. DHDiana
04. Martina H.
05. lucie
06. blaulicht
07. schnitte
08. Cristina
09. Chaotenkind
10. Veloce
11. Angsthase62
12. HiFi XS
13. DorisF
14. Bea5
15. MissQuax
16. Schnurz
17. Miri
18. murmel04
19. ghostriderin12 / eine Übernachtung
20. ist noch frei - wer hat noch Lust zu kommen?


21. Bergradlerin
22. mtbbee
23. Kilkenny


Warteliste:

01. G aus S
02. xxxxxx
03. xxxxxx 

@kilkenny: wenn das so für dich OK ist, schick mir Deine Kontaktdaten (Mail, Telefon, etc.), dann bekommst du alles weitere per Mail.


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. März 2012)

Hoi Martina..Schlafplatz brauche ich aber keinen..hab ich einen Kontaktdaten kommen heut Na´mittag


----------



## murmel04 (14. März 2012)

ja ich darf mit freu mich schon auf die hasenjagd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHDiana (14. März 2012)

BIKEpark - von Fr - So))) juhu


----------



## DHDiana (14. März 2012)

wer fährt den schon Freitag im Bikepark bzw will fahren?


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2012)

DHDiana schrieb:


> wer fährt den schon Freitag im Bikepark bzw will fahren?



Ich.


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. März 2012)

Wenn Park, fahre ich nur am Freitag...schlichtweg weil ich Menschenaufläufe nicht mag  bin drei Jahre durchweg auf der Strecke und ihren Varianten gefahren, 3 Tage am Stück ziehts mich dann eh nicht so hin 

würde Sa So gerne ein paar stressfreie Touren fahren...schöne Trails kenn ich dort zu genüge; wer gemütlich über ein paar Rumpelfelsen holpern will nehm ich gerne mit, auch sehr gerne Anfänger da ich letztes Jahr einfach zu wenig Zeit und Intresse zum "Shredden" hatte 

ansonsten komm ich halt dann Abends zum  und  und so...


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. März 2012)

Dann nehme ich doch auch mal das AM-Bike mit...


----------



## HiFi XS (16. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...schöne Trails kenn ich dort zu genüge; wer gemütlich über ein paar Rumpelfelsen holpern will nehm ich gerne mit, auch sehr gerne Anfänger da ich letztes Jahr einfach zu wenig Zeit und Intresse zum "Shredden" hatte
> 
> ansonsten komm ich halt dann Abends zum  und  und so...



Ich! 

Martina, wie sieht es sonst mit den Touren aus? Ist das Techniktraining Pflicht?


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. März 2012)

Ok, dann weder Enduro noch Racefully. Das eine bedeutet Arbeit bergauf, das andere, bei Rumpelfelsen, Arbeit bergab. Damit es entspannt wird, lass ich zur Abwechslung dem AM mal die Gegend zeigen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. März 2012)

Frau hat ja die Wahl, gell?


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. März 2012)

Wie vor dem Kleiderschrank.
Voll, aber nicht wissen was man anziehen soll. 
Luxusprobleme sagt ein Kumpel immer, wenn ich vor ner Radrunde um die Wahl des Bikes verlegen bin.


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. März 2012)

ihr seit ja lustig ich kann nur zwischen Hardtail und Fully wählen...ähm, letzteres...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (16. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Wenn Park, fahre ich nur am Freitag...schlichtweg weil ich Menschenaufläufe nicht mag  bin drei Jahre durchweg auf der Strecke und ihren Varianten gefahren, 3 Tage am Stück ziehts mich dann eh nicht so hin
> 
> würde Sa So gerne ein paar stressfreie Touren fahren...schöne Trails kenn ich dort zu genüge; wer gemütlich über ein paar Rumpelfelsen holpern will nehm ich gerne mit, auch sehr gerne Anfänger da ich letztes Jahr einfach zu wenig Zeit und Intresse zum "Shredden" hatte
> 
> ansonsten komm ich halt dann Abends zum  und  und so...



Ich reise Freitag abds. an und würde mich freuen Samstag eine Tour mitfahren zu dürfen....Trails gerne...bin aber Anfängerin...Sonntag würde ich so gegen 15h /16h abreisen....

Ich freue mich


----------



## Martina H. (17. März 2012)

Moin,

dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder 

Abgesagt haben DorisF und Miri - also wären noch 2 weiter Plätze frei - los, alle die noch am überlegen sind: meldet Euch - sonst verpasst ihr was  oder die jetzt Angemeldeten: Mitglied im IBC ist ja keine Pflicht... wenn ihr eine kennt, die auch gern kommen würde...

@kilkenny: wäre toll, wenn Du uns guiden könntest (kannst Du mir Deine Festnetznummer schicken, dann rufe ich Dich mal an - Handy wird mir zu teuer...) und stressfreie Touren mit Rumpelfelsen hört sich ja schonmal sehr gut an 

@HiFi: nichts ist Pflicht und das Techniktraining wäre ja im Rahmen einer Tour mit den Bullshead-Leuten

@murmel04: den Hasen werden wir nicht nur jagen - den erledigen wir 

@Tourenfraktion: Bisher war hier ja nur von  den Bikeparkleuten zu hören. Nicht dass Ihr mir denkt, es geht hier nur um den Park. Wir werden natürlich auch unseren Spass haben 

@Luxusproblem: ihr habt Sorgen , bringt doch einfach alle Eure Räder mit - dann machen wir aus dem LadiesTreffen gleich noch ein Testival 

Wenn kilkenny bereit ist uns zu führen würde ich die Tour am Samstag mit den Bullsheadleuten absagen und wir hätten dann ja das Optimum: eine Local die uns "ihre" Bikegegend zeigt: Klasse 

Es fehlen mir noch ein paar Antwortformulare...

Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

01. turbo.huhnchen
02. turbo 1
03. DHDiana
04. Martina H.
05. lucie
06. blaulicht
07. schnitte
08. Cristina
09. Chaotenkind
10. Veloce
11. Angsthase62
12. HiFi XS
13. Bea5
14. MissQuax
15. Schnurz
16. murmel04
17. ghostriderin12 / eine Übernachtung
18. ist noch frei - wer hat noch Lust zu kommen?
19. ist noch frei - wer hat noch Lust zu kommen?
20. ist noch frei - wer hat noch Lust zu kommen?


21. Bergradlerin
22. mtbbee
23. Kilkenny


Warteliste:

01. G aus S (nicht wundern, dass sie noch auf Warteliste ist: ist eine Bekannte von mir, die sich noch nicht endgültig entschieden hat)


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. März 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Luxusproblem: ihr habt Sorgen , bringt doch einfach alle Eure Räder mit - dann machen wir aus dem LadiesTreffen gleich noch ein Testival


 
Du weißt, das ich dann einen Anhänger brauche 



Martina H. schrieb:


> @Wenn kilkenny bereit ist uns zu führen würde ich die Tour am Samstag mit den Bullsheadleuten absagen und wir hätten dann ja das Optimum: eine Local die uns "ihre" Bikegegend zeigt: Klasse


----------



## Martina H. (17. März 2012)

> Du weißt, das ich dann einen Anhänger brauche



... ich glaub, da bist Du nicht die Einzige 



>



...genau, richtig Klasse - ich freu mich riesig...


----------



## murmel04 (17. März 2012)

kommt denke ich heute noch, bin aber dabei


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. März 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Wenn kilkenny bereit ist uns zu führen würde ich die Tour am Samstag mit den Bullsheadleuten absagen und wir hätten dann ja das Optimum: eine Local die uns "ihre" Bikegegend zeigt: Klasse



 oha ich möcht keinesfalls dass ihr wegen mir etz iwi bei den Bullheadleuten die Tour/Techniktraining absagt Die sind super nett und super drauf wir können dann auch Sonntag noch eine von mir geführte Tour machen, als Abschlussrunde sozusagen oder es trennen sich Samstags eh Gruppen auf? Weiss nicht wie ihr das in der Vergangenheit "gehandhabt habt" ?...entweder Gebiet Oko wo ihr mit den Guides nicht gewesen seit, oder ganz aussiedeln und Gegend "Kösseine,Burgstein, Püttnerfelsen" fahren...als Gebietserweiterung sozusagen...

zum Thema Bullhead: holt euch mal den Chris oder Ray als Guides ins Boot 

aber zur genauen Planung haben wir ja noch etwas Zeit...aber bitte nicht prinzipiell jetzt wegen mir beim Bullhead absagen!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. März 2012)

Keine Angst, die Guides vom Bullhead waren eher eine Notlösung, weil bisher kein Local zu finden war. Da wird nichts extra abgesagt, weil noch nichts fest gebucht war.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (20. März 2012)

Hihi,

ich hätte ein Angebot von einem DH-FR Coach,er würde uns am Samstag für ein paar Stunden einen Fahrtechnikkurs geben. 
Besteht Interesse? Wie schauts aus Bikeparkfraktion, wer mitmachen möchte, oder auch nicht, bitte bei mir melden, das ich zu oder absagen kann. Je mehr wir sind desto günstiger wäre es.

Danke ghostriderin12


----------



## Schnitte (21. März 2012)

wer ist das denn der dh technik training geben will? kennt man ihn/sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

Ich schon,  ;-). Es ist der Alex von eightinch.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. März 2012)

Wie coacht er? System? Inhalte? Worauf achtet er? Referenzen? Sorry, aber ich kenne Fahrtechniktrainer, die den Unterschied zwischen Drop und Sprung nicht kennen...


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

Es war nur ein Angebot! Kein muss. Dann lassen wir es.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. März 2012)

Ist das die Antwort auf berechtigte Fragen? Sonderbar...


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

nein, aber ich hab keine Antworten parat da ich bei ihm noch keinen 
Kurs hatte. 
Und wenn du jetzt schon nichts gutes daran findest dann lassen wir es, oder du wenn andere
vielleicht mal die Möglichkeit nutzen wollen.
Ich habs nur gut gemeint und versucht für die Parkfraktion auch
ein Angebot zu besorgen. 
Ich kann nur Nörgel schon davor nicht leiden.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. März 2012)

Frau darf also nicht wissen, was geboten wird, sondern muss nehmen, was da ist? Aha. Naja. Vielleicht finden sich ja Interessierte. Ich bin es leider nicht. Katzen in Säcken sind nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

Mir stösst es bei "Referenzen" nur auf!!!!!!
was willst du da hören? Er würde seinen Kurs nach
unseren Wünschen ausrichten, klar man kann ihn auch nach 
Schema F, durch ziehen. Das soll Spass machen und ein paar
Interessierten helfen die Rumpelpiste am OKO runter zu kommen.
Ich weiss ja nicht was für Profis ihr seit? Fahrtechnik hat noch keinem
geschadet.
Kannst auch gerne einen DH Coach mit Referenzen mitbringen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. März 2012)

jetzt beruhigt euch mal...


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

sorry, aber sowas nervt. es wird keiner gezwungen irgendwas mit zu machen.
ein paar  versuchen was zu organisieren das jeder was davon hat. Und die Nichtprofis auf der
Strecke auch ihren Spass haben können. Es war auch nur nach interesse oder nicht gefragt.
Wenn sich ein paar melden kann man durchsprechen, was gewünscht ist.
Klar einen Stefan Herrmann will da wohl auch keiner bezahlen wollen. und woher weiss man ob 
jemand das Zeug dazu hat jemanden was bei zu bringen oder ihm die Angst zu nehmen. 
Ich bilde mir erst ein Urteil danach, ich möchte aber auch keinen Technik Drill, ausser ich will Profi 
werden, ich will Spass haben und was lernen.


----------



## lucie (21. März 2012)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Mir stösst es bei "Referenzen" nur auf!!!!!!
> was willst du da hören? Er würde seinen Kurs nach
> unseren Wünschen ausrichten, klar man kann ihn auch nach
> Schema F, durch ziehen. Das soll Spass machen und ein paar
> ...





Da muß ich ghostriderin12 völlig Recht geben. Das Treffen soll für alle (Touren-und DH-Ladies) Spaß machen, auch für Diejenigen, die eben nicht so profimäßig unterwegs sind und für jeden Tipp dankbar sind.

Die Treffen 2010 und 2011 liefen völlig unkompliziert und ungezwungen ab, und das soll bitte auch so bleiben!!!



Kilkenny schrieb:


> jetzt beruhigt euch mal...







Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Frau darf also nicht wissen, was geboten wird, sondern muss nehmen, was da ist?




Doch darf sie, aber vielleicht kann frau sich auch mal für ein WE auf die unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse und Wünsche der anderen Teilnehmerinnen einlassen und die eigenen für zwei Tage einmal zurückstellen.

Du mußt auch nicht nehmen, was da ist. Vielleicht denkst Du einmal daran, was Du den Anderen mit Deinem Erfahrungsschatz geben könntest!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

Möcht mich bei allen für diese "Diskussion" entschuldigen, 
aber mir hat die Art nicht gefallen und ich musste mich auslassen.
Kommt nicht mehr vor. Ich beantworte auch gerne Fragen die 
positives Interesse zeigen. Ich habe aber bisher nichts weiter 
erfragt, nur ob er Zeit hätte und was es uns kosten würde.


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. März 2012)

Sooooooooooooo nachdem wir das nun geklärt haben, halten wir fest: 

es besteht die Möglichkeit Samstags an einem Technikkurs mit einem Coach im Bereich FR/DH für die Parkfraktion teilzunehmen. 

Ich würd vorschlagen, dass die, die sich dafür intressieren sich VIA PN bei ghostriderin melden und angeben wie sie ihren Könnenstand selbst einschätzen. (damit sie und der Couch besser planen können - evtl zwei Leistungsgruppen zBsp)

Wenn ein vorläufiges Ergebnis da ist, würde ich dich (ghostriderin) bitten es hier nochmal zu posten. (Bsp. Teilnehmerzahl/ob noch Plätze frei sind; ungefähre Dauer und ungefähre Inhalte die der Coach mit der jeweiligen Gruppe plant usw usf)

Alle einverstanden?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

Guter Plan, so hätte ich es auch vorgehabt. Aber wenn keiner mitmachen will muss man sich ja nicht erst die Arbeit machen und alles ausarbeiten.
Danke


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. März 2012)

Da hast du Recht, gut - dann fügen wir noch hinzu, dass sich die Intressierten bitte bis/spätestens  ??? vor dem Treffen bei dir melden sollen, da eine gewisse Planung auch einen Vorlauf braucht..



mir wurden heute die Meridiane abgeklopft..vlt bin ich deswegen so "peacig" ... sonst bin ichs nämlich nicht ...


----------



## MissQuax (21. März 2012)

Also ich hätte schon Interesse! 

Und da ich zwar kein Neuling auf Trails und in Bikeparks bin, aber (leider immer noch) alles andere als gut und sicher fahre, gehöre ich zu denen, die fast von jedem, der das tut (gut und sicher fahren) und ein klein wenig Freude am "Unterrichten" hat, auf jeden Fall etwas lernen können.

Es gibt echte Meister ihres Fachs, die aber kein Händchen dafür haben, es anderen beizubringen, und es gibt Instruktoren/Coaches, die vielleicht nicht ganz so spitzenklasse sind, aber geschickt und einfühlsam weitergeben, was sie selbst können. Damit wäre ich schon hochzufrieden! 

PN folgt!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

@ Killkenny, danke für die Schlichtung.

@ the rest of the girls  
Je eher je besser. Würde sagen bis 31. März müßte ich wissen ob was zusammen geht oder nicht. Werde den Tag bis dahin reservieren lassen.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (21. März 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> Doch darf sie, aber vielleicht kann frau sich auch mal für ein WE auf die unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse und Wünsche der anderen Teilnehmerinnen einlassen und die eigenen für zwei Tage einmal zurückstellen.
> 
> Du mußt auch nicht nehmen, was da ist. Vielleicht denkst Du einmal daran, was Du den Anderen mit Deinem Erfahrungsschatz geben könntest!



So, jetzt bin ich geladen! Bis jetzt war ich sachlich, aber das lasse ich mir aus drei Gründen nicht bieten:

1. bin ich sehr verträglich und ruhig und lasse ich mich immer auf die Dynamik einer Gruppe ein (und mache eben mein Ding, wenn es für mich nicht passt, was selten vorkommt). Aber ich bin auch Teil dieser Gruppe und auch ich habe Bedürfnisse, Fragen, Wünsche.

2. muss ich durchaus nehmen, was geboten wird, denn Nachfragen sind ja offensichtlich nicht zulässig. Da ich weiß, wie ein gutes Training methodisch und didaktisch auszusehen hat und schon viele miese Coachings von hervorragenden Fahrern beobachten durfte, ist meine Frage durchaus angesagt.

3. habe ich oben kund getan, dass ich sehr wohl jederzeit mit Erfahrungen und Tipps zur Verfügung stehe, sofern erforderlich und gewünscht - kostenlos im Übrigen! Im DH-Bereich hätte ich gern selbst Nachhilfe, allerdings wirklich kompetente, denn hier geht es um Risiken, die es zu kalkulieren gilt. Ich finde es zudem diskussionswürdig, dass Frauen sich von Männern coachen lassen, außer diese Männer haben wirklich (nachweislich) Ahnung von weiblicher Psyche in Sachen Stressbewältigung etc. Warum also nicht Steffie fragen? Oder hier im LO die Freireiterinnen fragen, wie deren Fähigkeiten so sind? Da sind einige Cracks dabei, eine kann dies, die andere das... Alle lernen voneinander. Nur so als Gedanke. Ein bezahlter Externer müsste für mich schon viel mehr als wir zusammen zu bieten haben.

Davon abgesehen, dass ich nicht gerade wenig in Sachen LO investiere (Nerven!), zudem die Event-Shirts beisteuern wollte... - auch kein Pappenstil, wie ich finde. Gern genommen, abgehakt. Das ganz am Rande erwähnt, weil ich Fairness auch für mich selbst erwarte.

Nachtrag: Und damit bin ich raus.


----------



## Bea5 (21. März 2012)

ohhh, da hatte ich aber was gänzlich mißverstanden....der Richtigkeithalber: ich fahre kein FR/DH, somit auch kein Training in diesem Bereich.

Ich möchte ganz gerne Samstag und Sonntag (bis 15/16Uhr Abreise) eine Tour mitfahren.

LG Bea


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

Da hab ich ja was ins rollen gebracht.





Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass ich nicht gerade wenig in Sachen LO investiere (Nerven!), zudem die Event-Shirts beisteuern wollte... - auch kein Pappenstil, wie ich finde. Gern genommen, abgehakt. Das ganz am Rande erwähnt, weil ich Fairness auch für mich selbst erwarte.
> 
> .




So nun stell dir vor du steuerst Tshirts bei und ich frag dich obs 
die nicht in einer anderen Farbe, anderem Schnitt gibt und überhaupt des Material vertrag ich nicht, da krieg ich immer Pusteln davon und mein Arzt hat mir das tragen von solchen Sachen verboten ......  belabert, bevor ich was gesehen oder bekommen hab.

Genau so bin ich mir nach deinen Fragen vor gekommen.


Ja du hast Kund getan das du anderen gerne helfen würdest und Tips gibst, sicher entgeldlos, aber woher weiß ich nun ob du das kannst? Es hat dir auch keiner diese Frage gestellt ob du "Referenzen" hast. Ich würde wenn wir nur zu zweit wären, gerne auf dich zurück kommen, auch ohne das ich dich kenne. Aber eine Gruppe mit 5-6 Leuten willst du dir das antun? Denke das du selber auch fahren willst und nicht nur Mädels coachen willst. Wir "Mädels" wollen fahren und Spass haben und "Jungs" sollen die Arbeit machen, auch wenn ich dafür etwas Geld zahlen muss. 

Wie schon gesagt, mir tut es Leid, wollte keinen verletzen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. März 2012)

Ich bleibe dann auch mal bei den Touren. Und wenn dabei, so wie das letzte Mal, der Guide bzw. die Ladys welche besser sind ihr Wissen und Können teilen, sollte doch alles im grünen Bereich sein.
Und der Guide den wir das letzte Mal hatten, der hat unsere Seelen doch wirklich gut gestreichelt!


----------



## Martina H. (21. März 2012)

Also, Mädels, was ist denn hier los???

Beruhigt Euch mal und haltet den Ball schön flach!!!


Zunächst möchte ich mich erstmal bei Ghostriderin bedanken, dass sie sich die Mühe macht und versucht etwas zu organisieren: Danke dafür!

Dann denke ich, dass Kilkenny den richtigen Vorschlag gemacht hat: Alle die Interesse haben sollten sich per PN an Ghostriderin wenden - dann kann sie sich in Ruhe um das gewünschte Training kümmern/organisieren.

Danke an Kilkenny für's "peacig" sein - Du sprichst mir aus der Seele

@Bergradlerin:

... schade, dass Du die kritischen Worte zum Anlass nimmst Dich gleich abzumelden. Niemand zwingt Dich zu einem Techniktraining bei irgend jemanden (der nicht Stefan Hermann heißt). Alle beim LadiesTreffen anwesenden Damen sollen ihren Spass haben - egal ob Downhillfraktion, Tourenmädels - mit oder ohne Techniktraining. Der Spass steht bei diesem Treffen eindeutig im Vordergrund - und nicht irgendeine Leistung (egal welche). Sicher hast Du Recht, eine Leistung die bezahlt werden soll, kann und darf auch ruhig hinterfragt werden, allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass, wenn frau echtes Interesse hat, sie bei fast jedem Coach/Training  etwas für sie positives finden kann. Und, wie gesagt, es besteht ja keine Teilnahmepflicht...

Ich hoffe, dass sich das Ganze hier wieder beruhigt...

...und freue mich trotz allem auf ein schönes LadiesTreffen 2012


...außerdem habe ich auch noch nicht von allen die Antwortformulare zurück... bitte denkt doch noch dran...


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. März 2012)

Danke!


----------



## lucie (21. März 2012)

@Bergradlerin

Du hast PN!


----------



## Martina H. (21. März 2012)

So, eben habe ich mir nochmal alles in Ruhe durchgelesen und möchte hier noch mal nachhaken/ansetzen...



Das LadiesTreffen ist dazu da, in angenehmer, entspannter Atmosphäre unter Frauen einem gemeinsamen Hobby zu frönen (ich mache da keinen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Disziplinen!)

Jetzt habe ich Sorge, dass sich durch die letzten Posts Frauen, die sich evtl. noch anmelden wollen, abgeschreckt werden.

Das darf so nicht sein!!!!!!!!!!

Wer noch teilnehmen möchte (völlig egal ob Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittene, Downhill oder Uphillfraktion) - hier ist jede willkommen, die Spass haben will, ohne jeden Leistungszwang.

Bitte lasst Euch nicht abschrecken - wie schon von lucie, Chaotenkind und MissQuax geschrieben:



> Die Treffen 2010 und 2011 liefen völlig unkompliziert und ungezwungen ab, und das soll bitte auch so bleiben!!!





> Und der Guide den wir das letzte Mal hatten, der hat unsere Seelen doch wirklich gut gestreichelt!





> Es gibt echte Meister ihres Fachs, die aber kein Händchen dafür haben, es anderen beizubringen, und es gibt Instruktoren/Coaches, die vielleicht nicht ganz so spitzenklasse sind, aber geschickt und einfühlsam weitergeben, was sie selbst können. Damit wäre ich schon hochzufrieden!



... und die waren bei den letzten Treffen dabei und wissen wovon sie sprechen!

So, und jetzt habt Euch wieder lieb


----------



## HiFi XS (21. März 2012)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Das Ladies Treffen ist ein absolutes Highlight und alle sind willkommen. Auch wenn hier ein paar Fetzen fliegen... was soll's.  Ich hoffe ihr seid noch ALLE dabei. Wäre sonst schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. März 2012)

Bin und bleibe dabei!

@gostriderin: für ein DH Training bin ich raus (habe meine Meinung bereits kund getan). 
Sollten sich nicht genug Interessentinnen für ein Training mit Coach finden gebe ich im Park gerne Hilfestellung (natürlich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten) und habe auch kein Problem damit den ganzen Tag Mädels den Berg "herunterzulotsen". Ich finde genau darin besteht Sinn und Zweck dieses Wochenendes. Ich stelle gerne auch mal meine eigenen Bedürfnisse zurück um anderen Damen die Angst zu nehmen und ein dickes grinsen ins Gesicht zu zaubern. 
Die Pisten runterballern kann ich auch noch den Rest des Jahres.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

Ich will auch nur Spass haben und neue Bike Mädels kennenlernen.


----------



## MissQuax (21. März 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ich stelle gerne auch mal meine eigenen Bedürfnisse zurück um anderen Damen die Angst zu nehmen und ein dickes grinsen ins Gesicht zu zaubern.
> Die Pisten runterballern kann ich auch noch den Rest des Jahres.



Bist ein Goldstück!!!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

Das ist ja super, Turbo Hühnchen. 
Ich werde dein Angebot gerne nützen.
Meine Anfrage seitens des Coaches lief schon 
bevor du dich angemeldet hattest. Wollte darum trotzdem die Möglichkeit
anbieten, wenn jemand Interesse hätte. Ich kenne den OKO auch
und wäre froh wenn ich bei einigen Stellen Tips und Unterstützung bekäme. 
Darum bin ich überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen professionelle Hilfe zu holen.


----------



## lucie (21. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Bist ein Goldstück!!!



Ich kenne noch ein Goldstück und das organisiert hier ganz fleißig das LO-Treffen 2012!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (21. März 2012)

Stimmt!!!! Danke an die Organisatorinen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. März 2012)

Es gibt hier ganz viele Goldstücke

Es war beim letztem mal echt toll und ich danke Turbo.huhnchen heute noch für ihre tolle Hilfe im Bikepark. Mein Grinsen wurde von mal zu mal mehr.

Freue mich schon heute auf die tolle Zeit mit euch im August !!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. März 2012)

Also, zusätzlich zur Möglichkeit über ghostriderin12 an einem FH/DH Coaching teilzunehmen, möchte ich nun die *Technikerinnen *hier ansprechen.

Es besteht die Möglichkeit am LadiesWE an einem *Coaching *durch einen *Trial*Spezialist teilzunehmen. Es wird kein gewöhnlicher Basiskurs wie Kurventechniken oder Trockentraining usw werden, sondern das *Befahren von schwierigem Gelände in geringer Geschwindigkeit. Bergauf* (Hindernisse überwinden)* wie bergab.*(Steilabfahrten, technische Passagen)
Also vielleicht sehr gut für Damen geeignet, deren Hauptaugenmerk darauf liegt. *(Trailerinnen, XC, Berggemsen usw usf.) 
*
Wer Interesse daran hat, kann sich gerne via PN bei mir melden.

Der Trainer möchte gerne dass er möglichst individuell Schulen kann und so auch jede Dame ein persönliches Erfolgserlebnis mitnehmen kann - also schreibt mir bitte auch welche Art der Spielereien Euch besonders intressieren würden, damit er Kursschwerpunkte/Gelände für Euch richtig wählen kann - vlt auch noch wie Ihr euren momentanen Könnerstand selbst einschätzt.

Danke.

(Referenzen sind vorhanden und können via PN gerne bei mir erfragt werden.)


----------



## murmel04 (22. März 2012)

und was gibt es für die angsthasenfraktion


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. März 2012)

die_ Cappucino_-Runde mit mir  zudem arbeite ich grad noch dran jmd für die Ausdauerfraktion zu finden


----------



## murmel04 (22. März 2012)

wie wäre es mit cappucino-runde hört sich doch netter an


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. März 2012)

schau genau


----------



## murmel04 (22. März 2012)




----------



## mtbbee (22. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> die_ Cappucino_-Runde mit mir  zudem arbeite ich grad noch dran jmd für die Ausdauerfraktion zu finden



Ausdauerrunde  - nein, egal, mache jeden Qutasch mit, bis auf Downhill Training .. da komme ich eh nicht mit meinen 100mm Gerätschaften mit  

Freue mich jedenfalls schon


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2012)

Cappucino klingt gut, Ausdauerrunde auch, aber wenn, dann bitte nicht mehr als 180 km/2000 HM/Tag.
Befahren von schwierigem Gelände im Schneckentempo, oh weh, das ist wirklich noch ausbaufähig, auch wenn ich hier einen am Ort habe (auch mit Reverenzen), der mich und andere gerne mal damit quält.

Ach, schei$$ der Hund drauf, ich habe 300 km Anfahrt, ich will ein entspanntes WE.
Also Cappucino und/oder Ausdauer. Und damit dabei die Technik doch nicht zu kurz kommt bleibt das favorisierte AM daheim. Racefully mit Dämpfereinstellung "knüppelhart" fürs Hardtailfeeling, fertig!


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. März 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> [...]
> Racefully mit Dämpfereinstellung "knüppelhart" fürs Hardtailfeeling, fertig!



ich muss etz ehrlich sagen dass ich dir ein Racefully nichtmal mit Dämpfereinstellung "Daunenfeder" fürs FiGe empfehlen würde...


Ich werd Ostern im FiGe sein (wenn mein Knie bis dahin wieder funktioniert --> Aussenbandverletzung) und ein paar Tourenmöglichkeiten für Euch planen...also 2 Gruppen, 2 "Guides" ; die Möglichkeiten schreib ich Euch dann hier rein - dass ihr euch aussuchen könnt in welcher Gruppe ihr euch mehr zuHause fühlt...die eine mit mehr Hms/Kms - die andere mit weniger...; reines Forststraßenschrubben gibts nicht...wenn dann nur bergauf um an die Einstiege der jeweiligen Trails zu kommen wir sind hier ja immer noch beim Geländeradsport, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich muss etz ehrlich sagen dass ich dir ein Racefully nichtmal mit Dämpfereinstellung "Daunenfeder" fürs FiGe empfehlen würde...



Ok, ich dachte heftiger als auf manchen Passagen des alten Rennsteig-Wanderwegs würde es nicht werden. Den bin ich schon mit beiden Garnituren ohne Probleme durchgefahren.
Und wo doch noch weitere Mädels mit "nur" 100 mm Federweg dabei sind...


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. März 2012)

Generell kann jeder mit dem Radl fahren das er will. Überall. 
Ich führe gerne eine Tour aber ich mag in meiner Freizeit keine Forstautobahnen runterfahren. Und mein Kollege der evtl auch mit einer Gruppe starten würde auch nicht Wir würden gerne Singletrails fahren und dabei mit Euch möglichst viel Spaß haben...180km und 2000hm fahren wir nicht...aber wir können machen dass es sich so anfühlt als ob, wenn gewünscht

Den Rennsteig kenne ich nicht - daher kann ich dazu nix sagen. 
..wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen verschiedenen Rädern..würde ich ein bequemes wählen, aber wie gesagt - das ist kein Muss.

Genausowenig wie man für den OKO DH ein Bigbike braucht..(hab ich mal in der BILD gelesen oder so)


----------



## HiFi XS (23. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Generell kann jeder mit dem Radl fahren das er will. Überall.
> Ich führe gerne eine Tour aber ich mag in meiner Freizeit keine Forstautobahnen runterfahren. Und mein Kollege der evtl auch mit einer Gruppe starten würde auch nicht *Wir würden gerne Singletrails fahren und dabei mit Euch möglichst viel Spaß haben*...180km und 2000hm fahren wir nicht...aber wir können machen dass es sich so anfühlt als ob, wenn gewünscht
> 
> Den Rennsteig kenne ich nicht - daher kann ich dazu nix sagen.
> ...



Grossartig! Die magische wörter, die ich hören wollte. (breites Grins)

(...Chaotenkind traue ich einiges zu...   egal welches Rad sie fährt. )


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. März 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Grossartig! Die magische wörter, die ich hören wollte. (breites Grins)
> 
> (...Chaotenkind traue ich einiges zu...   egal welches Rad sie fährt. )



Danke, ich gebe mir Mühe!
Auf jeden Fall Singletrails! Forstautobahn bergab, igitt!





Also so sehen die Singeltrails bei uns aus. Hab da Oktober letztes Jahr  mal mein Männe auf dem Pilzweg fotographiert (wie immer mit 100 mm Federweg unterwegs, sein AM steht seit 7 Monaten neu und unbenutzt rum). Rennsteig ist ähnlich, vielleicht nicht ganz so loser Untergrund, dafür mit Absätzen von bis zu 50 cm und größeren Steinen.

Wenn es so ähnlich ist, dann ist alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. März 2012)

also das wären zwei Schlüsselstellen die wir zu überwinden hätten; (Fahrer: nicht ich, Spezl) 
allerdings, wie gesagt sind es Schlüsselstellen...der Rest ist gediegener und bevor sich jetzt vlt Einsteigerinnen vergrault fühlen: das kriegen wir schon
ist auch alles mit dem HT befahrbar iwo steht so eins ja auch bei mir rum..mit 110er Gabel

also...alles im grünen Bereich

und noch drei Daumen:




http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8251


----------



## Principiante (24. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> also das wären zwei Schlüsselstellen die wir zu überwinden hätten; (Fahrer: nicht ich, Spezl)
> allerdings, wie gesagt sind es Schlüsselstellen...der Rest ist gediegener und bevor sich jetzt vlt Einsteigerinnen vergrault fühlen: das kriegen wir schon
> ist auch alles mit dem HT befahrbar iwo steht so eins ja auch bei mir rum..mit 110er Gabel
> 
> ...









Das sieht ja ge**l aus!
Ich war da mal irgendwo im Felsenlabyrinth, Luisenburg. Ist das da in der Nähe?
Waren ganz tolle, riesige Findlinge und so.
Hoffentlich kann ich kommen... Da würde ich gerne mitfahren...



LG, Principiante!


----------



## Schnitte (24. März 2012)

geniale Videos =) wieso sieht es in Leipzig nicht so aus  einfach nur toll =) da überlege ich schon fast mein Enduro einzupacken oder das Hardtail, statt dem DH


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. März 2012)

Die Videos machen Lust auf mehr! Da bin ich ja *fast* versucht nicht in den Park und statt dessen ne Tour zu fahren 
Die Einrollrunde am Freitag wird aber bestimmt auch schon schick, da bin ich auch dabei


----------



## scylla (26. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> also das wären zwei Schlüsselstellen die wir zu überwinden hätten; (Fahrer: nicht ich, Spezl)



oi, wie geil ist das denn? 
mir schwant, ins Fichtelmountain muss frau mal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2012)

He, das sieht ja aus wie im Harz. Genauer gesagt wie das, was uns beim ersten Treffen als "Harzer Schotterwege" angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. März 2012)

ich würde ja schon gern kommen, aber das Treffen ist im August!? Wie war nochmal der Termin? Ich glaube da kann ich nicht...


----------



## Timeflyer (6. April 2012)

Hi Mädels, 

ich würde zum Radeln, nicht zur Übernachtung dazu kommen. Ich wohne nämlich in der Nähe. 
Was ist denn bisher so geplant?
Grüße, 
Timeflyer


----------



## Martina H. (7. April 2012)

Moin Timeflyer,
natürlich kannst Du kommen  - hast PN


----------



## VeloWoman (23. April 2012)

hmmm......

ganz vorsichtig mal anfrag......die mtbbee hat mich am Freitag nochmal auf das Treffen hingewiesen..lach...wie sieht es momentan denn aus von wegen Platz?

Bei mir gibts momentan noch ein paar "wenns" in der Planung (Anfahrt würde geldlich nur über Mitfahrgelegenheit gehen/Hundesitter´s suchen).

Und technisch bin ich eh net begabt..außer mit der Spiegelreflex  ...aber durch die Gegend ballern macht trotzdem Spass  - sprich, bin eher von den Tourern.


----------



## mtbbee (23. April 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> hmmm......
> 
> ganz vorsichtig mal anfrag......die mtbbee hat mich am Freitag nochmal auf das Treffen hingewiesen...



 hat Du PM von mir 



VeloWoman schrieb:


> Und technisch bin ich eh net begabt..außer mit der Spiegelreflex  ...aber durch die Gegend ballern macht trotzdem Spass  - sprich, bin eher von den Tourern.



das mit der Cam stimmt  und Tourer gibts hier zum Glück mehr Ladies - für den Bikepark habe ich auch gar kein Rad und Mum erst recht nicht  . Bergauf klappt wie man gesehen hat ja auch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (23. April 2012)

@VeloWoman: hast PN

@ all:

Mail ist unterwegs - wie gehabt, wer keine bekommen hat meldet sich bitte...


----------



## DHDiana (26. April 2012)

bitte mir noch eine mail


----------



## Martina H. (26. April 2012)

> bitte mir noch eine mail



... ist unterwegs 

@all: bitte schreibt doch auf das Info Blatt euren Namen/Nick - habe vergessen den hinzuzufügen 



- und bevor ich alles durcheinanderschmeiße


----------



## Rabaukin (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich auch gerne noch mit anschließen - ohne Übernachtung! 
Wo muss ich unterschreiben


----------



## Martina H. (2. Mai 2012)

@rabaukin: hast PN - und unterschreiben must Du nichts


----------



## xsusix (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
war schon öfter am OKO und würde mich gerne der DH Fraktion anschließen. komm zwar runter, aber wie... 
Übernachtung ist nix mehr frei, oder?
greets,
xsusix


----------



## Martina H. (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ladys,

hier mal ein Update.

1. Angsthase62
2. Bea5
3. blaulicht
4. Chaotenkind
5. Cristina
6. DHDiana
7. ghostriderin12 
8. HiFi XS
9. Kilkenny
10. lucie
11. Martina H.
12. MissQuax
13. mtbbee
14. murmel04
15. raubaukin
16. schnitte
17. turbo 2
18. turbo.huhnchen
19. Veloce
20. xsusyx


Von Einigen habe ich noch kein Geld und keine Info für den Guide - bitte überprüft das doch nochmal, bzw. meldet euch. 

Ich möchte dann die endgültigen Teilnehmer beim Bullsheadhouse melden und das Ganze dann für mich erstmal organisatorisch abschließen.

Ich freu mich auf unser Treffen


----------



## Beatriz (17. Mai 2012)

Hi! Bin gerade hier gelandet... kann mir jemand Termin und Ort sagen? Klingt sehr gut...  ;o)

Danke!


----------



## Martina H. (17. Mai 2012)

> kann mir jemand Termin und Ort sagen?





> So Ladies ,
> 
> die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Das
> 
> ...



Lesen hilft


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2012)

...so, ich möchte meine Organisationsarbeit für's erste abschließen.

Mir fehlen noch die Infos für den Guide von:

blaulicht
MissQuax
Veloce (kann Deine Datei leider nicht öffnen - bitte nochmal als Worddatei)

Bitte schickt mir die doch bis zum Freitag - der Guide ist schon neugierig und löchert Kilkenny 

... nicht, dass mir hinterher Beschwerden kommen: Für mich war es nicht interessant/nichts dabei  

Hier noch die aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste:

Angsthase62
Bea5
blaulicht
Chaotenkind
Cristina
DHDiana
ghostriderin12 
HiFi XS
Kilkenny
lucie
Martina H.
MissQuax
murmel04
raubaukin
schnitte
turbo 2
turbo.huhnchen
Veloce
xsusyx
miramosh


Ich freu mich auf Euch und das Treffen

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. Juni 2012)

N'abend!

Wenn ich darf, würde ich mich am 04. und 05. zum Touren anschließen. Da ich aber mit meinem Lebensabschnittsgefährten 1. Grades + Hund einen Zwischenstopp aus dem Ösiland kommend einlegen werde, suche ich mir eine separate Bleibe.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2012)

@Lieblingsschaf: hast PN


----------



## FreakmitHerz (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Mädels!
ich finde die Idee total Klasse!! gerne würde ich mich in Zukunft bei so einem Treffen anschießen!! 
oder wenn mal jemand in Süddeutschland unterwegs ist denk an mich!! 

Würde mich total freu ein paar Mädel's von euch kennen zulernen, da ich zur Zeit eher allein bzw mit ner Männerfraktion unterwegs bin (welche jedoch nur Touren fährt und nicht auch mal in Bikepark geht ) 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß im August! ich bin da im Bikepark Albstadt beim Barbies Gap Camp


----------



## Martina H. (26. Juni 2012)

...es gibt ein Update - ihr habt Mail bekommen 




... nur noch 5 Wochen


----------



## Schnitte (26. Juni 2012)

danke Martina für diese tolle Orga =) freu mich schon wahnsinnig
aber im 6 Zeiler merken war ich schon immer ne Niete  das wird ein Spaß


----------



## lucie (14. Juli 2012)

Moin Ladies,

jetzt sind es nur noch 








*20 Tage*

​




... und könnt ihr schon Euren 6-Zeiler? Bei mir hapert's noch beim Aussuchen


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. Juli 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> *20 Tage*



und ich kann nix(mehr)


----------



## lieblingsschaf (14. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> und ich kann nix(mehr)



Awah!
Fahrradfahren verlernt man nicht!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> und ich kann nix(mehr)



Das ist warscheinlich mehr als wir können! Bei dem Sauwetter die letzten Wochen kommt das technische definitiv zu kurz. Gerade gestern ein paar Trails im wahrsten Sinne des Worts nur noch runtergerutscht. Es kommt derzeit kein Spass auf im Wald.

Und ich suche noch nach nem jugendfreien 6-Zeiler. Mir fällt derzeit nur einer von meinem alten Lehrgesellen ein, auweia, auf dem Bau wurde damals wirklich ncht mit Wattebäuschen geworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. Juli 2012)

... leider hat jmd. absagen müssen 

...deshalb ist jetzt noch ein Platz frei - also an alle Kurzentschlossenen:

Traut Euch - meldet Euch...


----------



## lieblingsschaf (20. Juli 2012)

Hurra!

6-Zeiler gefunden! Der ist zwar geklaut, aber immerhin. Vielleicht fällt mir im Urlaub auch noch was Eigenes ein.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Martina H. (20. Juli 2012)

> Der ist zwar geklaut, aber immerhin.







> Vielleicht fällt mir im Urlaub auch noch was Eigenes ein




... bin begeistert und gespannt


----------



## Angsthase 62 (24. Juli 2012)

Nur noch eine Woche. Freue mich euch alle wieder zu  sehen.
Aber eine Frage hab ich noch -  muß das mit dem 6-Zeiler - sein.?
Ist nicht so mein Ding.

Bis nächsten Freitag
LG Angsthase


----------



## Martina H. (24. Juli 2012)

... geht doch nur um einen Spass 

Kennst uns doch 

Ich freu mich auch schon riesig alte Bekannte wieder zu sehen und Neue kennen zu lernen - wird bestimmt wieder eine Heidengaudi


----------



## lucie (24. Juli 2012)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage hab ich noch -  muß das mit dem 6-Zeiler - sein.?



Nö, kann auch ein 20-Zeiler sein. Kommt ganz darauf an, wie lange Du...
Ups, jetzt hätte ich mich fast verplappert. 

Keine Angst Angsthase, wird schon nicht so schlimm werden. 

Freue mich auch riesig auf Euch und auf die Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (27. Juli 2012)

Na dann hast du ja schon sicher ein paar Zeilen für mich vorbereitet 

Gruß Angsthase


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juli 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> Nö, kann auch ein 20-Zeiler sein. Kommt ganz darauf an, wie lange Du...



Oha, mir schwant da was....
Vielleicht doch besser ein Vierzeiler, Zweizeiler, Einzeiler?!


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juli 2012)

Moin Mädels,

macht Euch  nicht verrückt wegen eines Spasses - wer partout nicht will, macht eben einfach nicht mit 

Ich hab jedenfalls mehr als eine 6-Zeiler und es wird gnadenlos schiefgehen  - dafür werd' ich aber brüllendes Gelächter ernten  und das ist mir die Sache tausendmal wert.

@Chaotenkind:

jaja, das die lucie immer quatschen muss 

@Angsthase:

wie gesagt: nur ein Spass

@All:

ich freu mich schon riesig auf Euch und die Touren, auf die Heldentaten aus dem Park, auf das Quatschen, Austauschen - nur noch 6 mal schlafen


----------



## Schnitte (28. Juli 2012)

hey Mädels,

zwecks des 6 Zeilers, soll der geklaut sein oder selber dichten?  beim Rennrad fahren kommen mir immer die lustigsten Reime in den Sinn 

wie läuft der Freitag eigentlich genau ab? Wer ist wann Vorort und wo treffen wir uns zum gemeinsamen Abendbrot und Umtrunk?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bea5 (28. Juli 2012)

Moin,

wie werde ich Euch erkennen, wenn ich so gegen 21h  völlig erschöpft eintrudel?
einen 6 Zeiler versuche ich zu lernen- die 550km sind ja lang genug -  ...geklaut natürlich, aber mir dann noch die Nicknames zu den Realnames zu merken....wird schwierig...gäbe es da vorher noch eine PM oder mail?

Ich freue mich


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Juli 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Oha, mir schwant da was....
> Vielleicht doch besser ein Vierzeiler, Zweizeiler, *Einzeiler*?!





Schnitte schrieb:


> hey Mädels,
> ....
> wie läuft der Freitag eigentlich genau ab? Wer ist wann Vorort und wo treffen wir uns zum gemeinsamen Abendbrot und Umtrunk?
> ...



Oje - ich versuch ein Einzeiler - oder wenigstens ein Wort  Wird für mich ja schwer genug sein 

Wegen Freitag: gibt es schon eine Gruppe, die zusammen fahren will und wenn ja, wann?

LG
HiFi


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juli 2012)

mit dem 6Zeiler hab ich keine Ahnung um was es gehtaber mir schwant es ist besser es bleibt so

Da ich Montag früh arbeiten muss, werde ich Sonntag Mittag schon abreisen und die Tour Sonntags nicht führen können. 

Aber:
Bin ab Mittwoch schon im FiGe.

Hätte Freitag den ganzen Tag Zeit falls schon wer am Oko ist.
Je nachdem wann/wer/wie wo ihr eintrudelt, könnten wir Freitag noch ne kleine Abendrunde drehen ...  ..mit Downhills cooking und Uphills 
heul

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*zum "Restprogramm"* 

also der *Freitag-Guide *wäre dann ich:

---->





*euer Guide/Trainer/Coach für Samstag ist* 
Rockmaster, Pathfinder, Godfather of Riding: Ray:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26312552"]A rocky path on Vimeo[/ame]


die Tour am *Sonntag *guided euch *Franzam *hier aus dem Forum 
ein ganz _lieber_,_einfühlsamer,höchsterotischer,strammgewadelter(ich weiß du liest mit) _feiner Radlmann aus dem FiGe  hat sich auch schon ganz viel Mühe gegeben eine schöne Tour für euch zusammenzustellen

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
 
Freu mich aufs WE  
Bis dahin.


----------



## Schnitte (29. Juli 2012)

huhu,

leider habe ich mich heute bei einem Bikeparkausflug am Ellenbogen verletzt. Bruch ist es nicht, sondern eher Prellung sowie Kapsel durch. 
Werde deswegen wohl zurück treten müssen, da ich den Arm nicht nach einer Woche Pause wieder auf einer fremden Strecke für 2 Tage belasten möchte...


----------



## franzam (29. Juli 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> leider habe ich mich heute bei einem Bikeparkausflug am Ellenbogen verletzt. Bruch ist es nicht, sondern eher Prellung sowie Kapsel durch.
> Werde deswegen wohl zurück treten müssen, da ich den Arm nicht nach einer Woche Pause wieder auf einer fremden Strecke für 2 Tage belasten möchte...



Schade!  Gute Besserung!

Aber das Fichtelgebirge steht wahrscheinlich noch länger 


Zur geplanten Tour. Sie soll ungefähr so aussehen:






Hat einen verhältnismäßig guten Anteil an Trails. Ist nach Wunsch kürz- oder verlängerbar. 
Ob jetzt ein 2.Gruppe am Sonntag zusammengeht weiß ich nicht. Werde aber am Samstag mal im Fichtelgebirge vorbeikommen.

@Kilkenny: irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du willst mich veralbern


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juli 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> @Kilkenny: irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du willst mich veralbern




 als würd ich´s wagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (29. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> als würd ich´s wagen


Aber sicher 

Hast Du eine/n  Ersatzfrau/Mann für die kürzere Tour am Sonntag?


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juli 2012)

nope oder hast du was im Ärmel?  
die Frage ist, ob man es splitten muss/soll oder man sich vom Tourenumfang her "in der Mitte trifft"
..aber das müssten halt die Damen entscheiden

ich glaube ein einfacher Einwurf zum Thema "_mehr_" oder "_weniger_" in den nächsten Wortmeldungen sollte Aufschluss geben

Oder was meinst du? Ihr?


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> nope oder hast du was im Ärmel?
> die Frage ist, ob man es splitten muss/soll oder man sich vom Tourenumfang her "in der Mitte trifft"
> ..aber das müssten halt die Damen entscheiden
> 
> ...



Weniger!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (29. Juli 2012)

Hi Mädels, 

kann noch nicht sicher sagen ob ich am WE kommen kann.
 Mich hat es am Samstag auch geschmissen und mein Knie hat es erwischt.
Weiss noch nicht wie es sich entwickelt, oder ob es bis zum WE
wieder fahrbereit ist. So ein Sch....!!!!! Ich meld mich wenn ich genau weiss ob oder 
ob nicht :-(. 

Schont euch die Woche, nicht das noch mehr stürtzen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Da ich Montag früh arbeiten muss, werde ich Sonntag Mittag schon abreisen und die Tour Sonntags nicht führen können.


 
Ich denke das geht den meisten so. Ich bin Sonntag zwar eh auf dem DH zu finden, ABER die Tour scheint mir eher ein schlechter Scherz zu sein. 70km + Rückreise an einem Tag? 
Wir wollen hier niemanden verschrecken, daher

*WENIGER !!!!*

(Ich hoffe ich spreche hier im Namen der Damenwelt, wenn nicht korrigiert mich bitte)


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juli 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> (...) ABER die Tour scheint mir eher ein schlechter Scherz zu sein.


 
für Bergrunterfahrer ja..für Bergauffahrer ..weiß ich nicht  aber ein schlechter Scherz ist es sicherlich nicht; sondern nur eine vorab "Maßanfrage"  um zu den Gunsten der Gruppe die _Tour fahren möchte _etwas zu planen_.._schließlich gibt sich hier jemand mühe - fährt Trails ab, erstellt Profile - um die bestmöglichste Lösung zu finden, um Leute, die er nicht kennt, und wofür er keinen Benefit erhält was Gutes zu tun. 



turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> *WENIGER !!!!*



notiert


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Juli 2012)

War auch nicht böse gemeint!!! Bitte nicht falsch verstehen! 
Ich vergleiche nur mit dem "Pensum" der letzten beiden Treffen, bei denen ich übrigens auch Tour gefahren bin


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juli 2012)

im _ersten _Moment hab ichs schon böse gemeint  es will ja keiner niemanden abschrecken, nur mal ein Maß ansetzen - ich hab blos angst dass durch sowas eher die Männer abgeschreckt werden, die sich mit ner Horde Frauen allein in den Wald trauen die muss man (Frau) nämlich erstmal finden

also, wer möchte noch ein "w" kaufen? (w wie weniger)
oder ein "H" (H wie Hälfte?)


----------



## lucie (29. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...also, wer möchte noch ein "w" kaufen? (w wie weniger) oder ein "H" (H wie Hälfte?)



Ich kaufe ein "W" - weniger Höhenmeter und ein "H" - etwa die Hälfte von der von franzam vorgeschlagenen Tour.

Zum einen ist es der Abreisetag und ich glaube, daß es für die meisten nach der Tour am Sonnabend dann einfach doch "abschreckend" wirken könnte.

Also besser eine kürzere Tour, abwechslungsreich mit Steigungen und Abfahrten als eine zu lange, damit alle sicher und ohne Sturz wieder am Zielort ankommen und sich nicht total übermüdet ins Auto setzen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (30. Juli 2012)

Moin, nachdem ich die erste Schreckensdekade überlebt habe....gebe ich ein W(enigerkm) von mir.

Ich müsste so gegen 15h abreisen....und einen solch hohen Schnitt bei den HM kann ich leider nicht bringen.
Falls sich die Mehrheit für eine gr. Tour ausspricht...kein Problem für mich...dann frühstücke ich am Sonntag länger und reise etwas gemütlicher nach Hause. 

Ich bedanke mich schon im Vorfeld für den Einsatz des Guides! Das Tourprofil sieht interessant aus!

PS: wo kann ich die beiden "K" kaufen? Kondition und Können 

LG Bea


----------



## murmel04 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar auch raus 

Allerdings wäre ich bei der Tour spätestens bei km 16 schluss, nach dem Amstieg wäre ich tot bzw. hätte eine lange Schiebestrecke hinter mir.

Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Spass und bitte lasst eure Bikes diese Woche stehen, damit nicht noch mehr verletzungsbedingt ausfallen.

LG


----------



## Bea5 (30. Juli 2012)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin zwar auch raus
> 
> ...



das ist aber schade.

Ich nehme an verletzungsbedingt....dann gute Besserung...

und ich habe vorsichtshalber mein Bike schon zuuu lange nicht angerührt- bin gesund und schlapp

LG Bea


----------



## Martina H. (30. Juli 2012)

Moin Ladies,

na, hier ist ja was los 

Also kurzes Update:

Leider haben wir momentan 5! Absagen, die aber (so hoffe ich wenigstens) nicht mit dem 6-Zeiler und mit der Tour am Samstag zu tun haben. Leider fallen verletzungsbedingt einige aus - Gute Besserung an Alle!!

Wegen der Tour am Sonntag habe ich mit franzam schon Kontakt aufgenommmen, es wird bestimmt keine 70KM/2000Hm Runde. Das wäre für den Sonntag als Abreisetag mit Freitag und Sonnabend in den Knochen definitiv zu viel - letzten Endes wollen ja alle heile zu Hause ankommen.

Ich habe ihn gebeten doch eine neue Runde zu planen, Anspruch: lockere "Recoveryrunde" um die schöne Gegend noch ein bisschen kennen zu lernen - ich hoffe, das ist in Eurem Sinne.

Ansonsten freu ich mich schon auf "unser" Treffen und hoffe, dass nicht noch mehr Absagen dazu kommen 

An alle "Absager": Da ich momentan nicht zu Hause bin, kann ich leider nicht an meine Daten für die Übernachtungen. Ich werde heute Abend mit dem BullsheadHouse Kontakt aufnehmen um die Stornierungskosten zu erfragen, dann kann ich Euch sagen, wieviel Geld ihr zurückbekommt.

@miramosh, ghostriderin, Schnitte:

bitte meldet Euch doch bis heute Abend bei mir und sagt mir definitiv Bescheid - ich gebe ja die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass Eure Verletzungen schneller heilen als gedacht 

...und - der Vollständigkeit halber - ich kaufe "W" und "H" und "ET" (für entspannnte Trailrunde  )

Bis dann...


----------



## Schnitte (30. Juli 2012)

@Martina

du hast Post


----------



## xsusix (30. Juli 2012)

Morgn Mädels,

gute Besserung an alle Verletzten!

Frage: fährt eigentlich noch jemand DH? 

FR wäre ich so ca. 13:30 am OKO und bei einer entspannten Tour dabei. 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (30. Juli 2012)

So, hier die Lightversion:




für xxlight kann man auch noch die kleine Senke zwischen den beiden höchsten Punkten rauslassen!



Reist wer schon Do Abend an? Für eine "kleine" Tagestour am Freitag?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. Juli 2012)

xsusix schrieb:


> Morgn Mädels,
> 
> gute Besserung an alle Verletzten!
> 
> ...


 
Du bist nicht alleine (und ich zum Glück auch nicht) 

Fahre auch am Freitag ne Tour mit und bin Sa+So auf dem DH!


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juli 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> So, hier die Lightversion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, aber Freitag gegen Mittag.
Die beiden Tourversionen sind ok, ich würde nur bei den angegebenen max. Steigungen in den Schiebemodus fallen.


----------



## franzam (30. Juli 2012)

Das ist nur aufgrund der Karte so steil. Mehr wie 25% werdens nirgendwo


----------



## MissQuax (31. Juli 2012)

Fast 1.200 Hm auf 43 km und Steigungen bis 25% 

Da ich nach 2 Infekten  im Juli konditionsmäßig ziemlich Federn gelassen habe, bin ich somit raus - ich werde mich auch am SA im Bikepark amüsieren.


----------



## Martina H. (31. Juli 2012)

> ich würde nur bei den angegebenen max. Steigungen in den Schiebemodus fallen.



ja Klar, Du und schieben  (welches Rad bringst du denn mit?). Wird lustig, Du schiebst bergauf und ich dann bergab 



> bin ich somit raus - ich werde mich auch am SA im Bikepark amüsieren.



Die Tour am Samstag ist hier nicht gemeint - hier geht es um den Sonntag. Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden 

@All: gab neue Mail


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ja Klar, Du und schieben  (welches Rad bringst du denn mit?). Wird lustig, Du schiebst bergauf und ich dann bergab



Ich nehme das AM, weil nur 14 kg. Ist entspannter bergauf als mit dem Schweinderl und bergab entspannter als mit der Rennfräse. Aber bei 25% kapituliere ich auf losem Untergrund selbst mit dem Racefully. Bei meinem unrunden Tritt rutscht mir regelmäßig das Hinterrad durch. Und das AM hat keine absenkbare Gabel, so ab 20% wird es schwierig. Aber Schieben bergauf macht mir nix, habe es auf dem Saar-Hunsrück-Steig ausgiebig praktiziert.


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Juli 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ja Klar, Du und schieben  (welches Rad bringst du denn mit?). ...



Habe ich auch gedacht  Und falls Chaotenkind schieben muss, dann bin ich schon am weinen


----------



## franzam (31. Juli 2012)

Man könnte fast meinen hier sind lauter Mädchen. 

Wenns mal 25% haben sollte, ist das sicher nur ein gaaanzz kurzes Stück.
Ausserdem kenn ich das: Erst etwas jammern und einem dann die Schaufel draufhauen


----------



## scylla (1. August 2012)

Hi zusammen 

so nach dem Ok von Martina schummel ich mich mal last Minute mit dazu und wäre Freitag/Samstag bei eurem Treffen dabei 

Wie sieht's eigentlich Freitag aus mit Radeln? Wer/wie/was/wann? Google spuckt mir eine Fahrtzeit von 3 1/2 Stunden aus, wäre also voraussichtlich zum frühen Mittag da. Gibt's da ne Tour? Oder fahrt ihr erst Abends eine kleine Runde?
Sorry, wahrscheinlich steht's schon irgendwo, aber ich hab keinen Durchblick und nur alles schnell überflogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2012)

... hattest Du die Info3 nicht gelesen?

Oder doch wieder nicht angekommen?


----------



## scylla (1. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... hattest Du die Info3 nicht gelesen?
> 
> Oder doch wieder nicht angekommen?



dochdoch... aber da ja ein paar wohl schon mittags kommen und franzam eine seite weiter vorne nach einer "kleinen tagestour" am freitag angefragt hat dacht ich halt, dass vielleicht zu einem früheren zeitpunkt auch schon was geplant sein könnte


----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2012)

... richtig, den Franz hatte ich ja ganz vergessen 

Tschuldigung Franz


----------



## franzam (1. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... richtig, den Franz hatte ich ja ganz vergessen
> 
> Tschuldigung Franz




jaja, ich weiß. Die kleinen übersieht man gerne!
Was habt Ihr nun für Fr. geplant?


----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2012)

Da gegen 15.00 Uhr die Meisten da sein werden, war geplant war, gegen 16.00 Uhr eine kleine Einrollrunde zum Beschnuppern/Kennenlernen zu fahren. Kilkenny wollte am Freitag guiden - ich habe allerdings noch keine Antwort von ihr, ob der Zeitpunkt passt.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, was ihr Beiden abgesprochen habt, ob evtl. schon eine Runde am Vormittag startet, eine dann Nachmittags, Zeitpunkte ???


----------



## scylla (1. August 2012)

sorry, ich wollte keine verwirrung stiften :-/

also wenn die 16 uhr tour die einzige ist, ist das ja auch gut so. wollte es nur wissen, weil ich das hier alles vorher nicht so mitverfolgt hatte.


----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2012)

... ist doch keine Verwirrung - wenn einige schon am frühen Vormittag da sein sollten und Lust haben zu fahren und franzam/Kilkenny das übernehmen - wär doch schön...

Dann kommen alle auf Ihre Kosten...


----------



## franzam (1. August 2012)

Ich (für mich)hätte eigentlich vorgehabt freitags eine 40km traillastige Tour zu fahren. Start ab Silberhaus-Hohe Matze-Kössainetrails und retour. Da wären Knieschoner vll. sinnvoll. Wenn jemand mitfahren will, gerne. Kein Renntempo! Mehr was zum spielen. Vll ein 12er Schnitt 
Allerdings können ein paar Stellen zum schieben dabei sein und für freie, oder seit 2 Monaten zugewachsene Wege geb ich auch keine Garantie 
Fragen gern auch per PN.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. August 2012)

Och, ja, so ab 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr ne knappe 4 Stunden-Tour wäre schon drin. Wenn das zu spät ist, nehme ich die Einrollrunde um 16:00 Uhr. Werde aber sicherheitshalber das Körbchen mit dem ganzen Protektorengedöns ins Auto verfrachten, dann bin ich für alles gerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsusix (2. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich (für mich)hätte eigentlich vorgehabt freitags eine 40km traillastige Tour zu fahren. Start ab Silberhaus-Hohe Matze-Kössainetrails und retour. Da wären Knieschoner vll. sinnvoll. Wenn jemand mitfahren will, gerne. Kein Renntempo! Mehr was zum spielen. Vll ein 12er Schnitt
> Allerdings können ein paar Stellen zum schieben dabei sein und für freie, oder seit 2 Monaten zugewachsene Wege geb ich auch keine Garantie
> Fragen gern auch per PN.



ich glaub die bin ich schon mal - zumindest teilweise - gefahren/geschoben 
da wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (2. August 2012)

Hi Mädels,

leider geht es meinem Knie bis heute noch nicht so gut das biken möglich wäre.
Ein Anwinkeln ist nur sehr begrenzt möglich. Hab mir bis heut offen gelassen ob
es nicht vielleicht doch irgendwie geht, leider nein.
Wünsche allen Mädels eine super tolles Bikewochenende und verletzt euch nicht!!!
Bis nächstes Jahr dann.
ghostriderin12/ Uli


----------



## Biketrulla (2. August 2012)

... na, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie viele Teilnehmerinnen da noch überbleiben


----------



## Martina H. (2. August 2012)

Schade , gute Besserung an's Knie (und natürlich Dir)


----------



## Martina H. (3. August 2012)

Moin Ladies,

so, wir starten jetzt - ich freu mich auf nachher...


----------



## So-wo (3. August 2012)

Hallo Ladys 

Ich Wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß schönes Wetter und tolle Abfahrten 
Auch wenn meine Tochter noch ne Woche länger aufn reiterhof bleibt habe ich leider von meiner Arbeit nicht frei bekommen ,obwohl ich schon alles heimlich gepackt oder zurecht gelangt hatte ,schade ein anders mal 
Auf jedenfalls euch viel Spaß und beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei 

Gruß 
Sonny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (5. August 2012)

Hallo Ladies!

Ich hoffe, das Treffen überstehen alle heil. Ich bin schon ein wenig neidisch auf Euch, aber nächstes Jahr wird alles besser!

Hier dann noch ein mal ein Bild, von meiner "Ausrede" nicht teilzunehmen 






Morgen kommt hoffentlich der Gips ab!
Ich freue mich schon auf meinen Orthopäden, der alte Rennradler der! Ich werde genug Spott ernten... 

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## franzam (5. August 2012)

An die heimkommenden Mädels: Gebt Bescheid wenn Ihr wieder wohlbehalten zuhause angekommen seit. Damit ich mir keine Sorgen machen muß 


@Lieblingschaf: Sieh zu, dass Du wieder fit wirst. Der Ochsenkopf wartet! 

LG


----------



## murmel04 (5. August 2012)

BILDER BITTE!!!!

und Berichte für uns daheim gebliebenen.

BITTE

ach seit froh, dass ich nicht mitkonnte, bei mir war es ja nicht verletzungsbedingt, neuer job, daher nicht frei...

aber ich war heute so schlecht drauf, war echt eine Katastrophe, 

Oh man wo ist die Kondi vom letzten Jahr


----------



## lucie (5. August 2012)

So, wir sind schon einmal wohlbehalten in der Heimat angekommen, hatten es aber auch nicht ganz so weit wie andere Mädels.

Wir hoffen, daß die Weitangereisten auch gut angekommen sind bzw. ankommen werden.

Für uns war es ein rundum perfektes WE mit viel Spaß auf den Trails rund um den Ochsenkopf, über die wir von netten, kompetenten, verständnisvollen, lustigen und geduldigen  Guides gescheucht  worden sind. 

Es war wieder einmal ein gelungenes Treffen und es hat uns riesigen Spaß gemacht, mit sympatischen und fitten Ladies unterwegs gewesen zu sein.

Grüße Martina und Cathleen


----------



## Biketrulla (5. August 2012)

So meine Damen, es ist  vollbracht, bitteschön:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=249057

eingeladen sind nur die Ladies, die schon an einem Treffen teilgenommen haben


----------



## murmel04 (5. August 2012)

na das ist aber Diskriminierung


----------



## murmel04 (5. August 2012)

na das ist aber Diskriminierung

schade für die, die am Ende nicht mitkonnten.


----------



## scylla (5. August 2012)

bin zwar schon seit gestern Nacht wieder daheim, aber auch mit einem fehlenden Tag war's ein sehr schönes Wochenende, mit super Trails, tollem Wetter und viel Spaß. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet auch auf der Abschlusstour noch viel Spaß und seid alle heile geblieben und gut nach Hause gekommen! Danke an alle Mädels (vor allem Martina und Cathleen für die Orga) und auch an die nicht-weiblichen Guides für zwei sehr gelungene Tage . 
Im Fichtelgebirge bin ich jetzt sicher ein bisschen öfter anzutreffen  

@alle, die verletzungsbedingt absagen mussten: gute Besserung!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (5. August 2012)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Hoffe es geht nächstes WE wenigstens ein 
bischen biken :-/.
Hab ganz oft an euch gedacht, voller Neid. 
Denke doch das ihr viel Spass hattet :-D. nächstes Jahr will ich dann aber dabei sein.


----------



## MissQuax (5. August 2012)

Bin auch wieder heil daheim angekommen (wie üblich für Sonntag Nachmittag mit ein bißchen Stau und einigen Spinnern auf der Autobahn - aber kein Problem, Antje als Fahrerin hat's souverän und gelassen gemeistert!  ).

Ich kann mich den Vorposterinnen nur anschließen - es war ein super klasse Wochenende:

- dank perfekter Organisation von Martina und Cathleen (durfte ich schon zum 2. Mal erleben - 1.000 Dank euch beiden!!!)
- dank total netten Guides, die genau so waren, wie frau es sich von nicht-weiblichen Guides wünscht  - herzlichen Dank an Franz, Ray und Jörg
- dank super netten, patenten Mädels - mit denen frau toll biken und viel lachen kann - Danke, ihr seid alle wirklich klasse! 
- dank guter Unterkunft, nettem Service (sogar Coldpacks für den geschundenen Fuß gab's!), zivilen Preisen und leckerer Hausmannskost - vielen Dank ans "Bullhead House" -
   ich werde euch weiterempfehlen!
- dank geilen Strecken (Trails und DH) - danke "Mutter Natur" für diese genialen Möglichkeiten zum Mountainbiken!
- dank sehr nettem und hilfsbereitem Lift-Personal!
- dank bestem Wetter - ein Dankeschön an meinen Namensvetter "da oben"!
- dank stressfreiem, sicheren Transport zum Ochsenkopf und wieder heim - nochmal vielen lieben Dank, Antje!!!

Es war einfach rundherum der Hammer. Ich hoffe, daß ich viele von euch möglichst bald wiedersehe, spätestens aber bei einem LO-Treffen in 2013!

GLG, MissQuax / Petra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (5. August 2012)

das klingt alles sehr schön bei euch. Schade dass ich nicht mit war. 
Leider schmerzt meinen Ellenbogen noch immer ziemlich, wodurch die Entscheidung zu verzichten die richtige war...
Freue mich schon auf Bildern von euch und weiteren Eindrücke


----------



## Bea5 (5. August 2012)

Es war ein super klasse WE

mit klasse...
...Mädels
...Touren...
...Trails...
...Wetter...
...Guides...

Es war fast perfekt

das Gute an dem (vom)Freitag.....die Rückfahrt dauerte trotz Stau, Baustellen, Idioten auf der linken Spur, 541km, Tanken und kurze Pause....nur kurzweilige angenehme 5 Std. punkt 20h rollte ich auf den Hof

Danke nochmals an die Orga
und an alle Teilnehmerinnen...Ihr seid Spitze

LG Bea


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. August 2012)

Bin jetzt auch zu Hause angekommen, tot aber glücklich! 
Ohne Ohren würde ich immer noch um den Kopf grinsen


----------



## blaulicht (5. August 2012)

ich bin auch gut zu hause angekommen, kein Stau wie befürchtet. Bin nur mal kurz ins Schwitzen gekommen, weil ich keine Tankstelle gefunden hab, und schon 50 km mit rotem lämpchen gefahrn bin...

Ich möchte mich gaaaaanz arge bei euch allen für das tolle Wochenende bedanken! Ich fands einfach nur geil! Ich hatte wirklich richtig viel Spaß und mein Bike auch 

Aber jetzt hab ich auch gesehen, wo das mit dem 6 Zeiler stand... verdammt, vielleicht sollte ich mich hier doch mal öfters rumtreiben. Dann könnte die Sektflasche jetzt MEINE SEIN


----------



## HiFi XS (5. August 2012)

Hallo, bin auch wieder heim.

Ein Wort reicht: *GROSSARTIG!!! *
 
vielen Dank Martina und Cathleen.

Die Guides: *WOW!!! *

Ochenkopf war alles was ich erhofft habe. Trails sind top!!! Mit den einheimischen Guides: *ein TRAUM* 

Danke an Alle für das sehr schöne Wochenende.

HiFi


----------



## Veloce (5. August 2012)

Vor einer halben Stunde bin ich auch in Aachen gelandet .
Bis auf ein paar zähe Stellen alles sehr entspannt zu fahren .

War  ein sehr schönes Mädels Treffen 
Ich hoffe ihr Lieben seid alle gut angekommen . 
Super Organisation von Cathleen und Martina !
Sogar das Wetter haben sie becircen können 

Jetzt fahr ich hier die heimischen Trails ganz anderst


----------



## Martina H. (6. August 2012)

Moin,

freut mich, dass ihr alle Heile und Gesund zurück seid - wenn auch Cristina etwas "martialisch" aussieht 

Ich bitte:

Ghostriderin12
murmel04
Schnitte
turbo2
DHDiana
miramosh
Lieblingsschaf

mir (innerhalb der nächsten 2 Tage - möchte das so schnell wie möglich abwickeln) ihre Kontodaten zu übermitteln - zwecks Rücküberweisung...


----------



## lieblingsschaf (6. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> freut mich, dass ihr alle Heile und Gesund zurück seid - wenn auch Cristina etwas "martialisch" aussieht
> 
> ...



Wow!
Das sind aber nicht alles verletzungsbedingte Ausfälle, oder?

Ich freue mich für Euch, daß Ihr so ein schönes WE hattet und bin ordentlich neidisch... Jammer!

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Schnitte (6. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> freut mich, dass ihr alle Heile und Gesund zurück seid - wenn auch Cristina etwas "martialisch" aussieht
> 
> ...



erledigt  Vielen Dank für alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. August 2012)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an Martina und Cathleen, die Guides, den Wettergott......

Von diesem Ladystreffen werde ich noch sehr lange zehren. Alles war rundum gelungen. Hatte wohl noch Dope als ich zu Hause war, das Grinsen war mir immer noch ins Gesicht geschrieben 

LG Angsthase


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2012)

Morgähn, bin auch gut daheim gelandet, natürlich mit Stau auf der A3. Heute erst einmal schön ausgeschlafen.

Vielen Dank an das Orgateam und die Guides. Martina, Luci, Franz, Ray, Jörg, ihr wart klasse.
Es hat mal wieder viel Spass mit Euch und den ganzen Mädels gemacht. Das Fahrtechnikkönnen hat sich auch etwas nach oben verschoben, es macht doch eine Menge aus, wenn man an schwierigen Stellen die Linie gezeigt bekommt, sie erst einmal ablaufen kann und dann noch jemand da steht, der einen im Notfall auffangen kann (nochmal Danke Franz). Das hilft so viel, dass man dann das Ganze dann wieder Erwarten problemlos fährt.
Also ins Fichtelgebirge will ich auf jeden Fall wieder zum biken.
Mein Scheich konnte meine Schwärmerei gestern Abend nur noch schwer ertragen. Der kam am WE nämlich nur zum Rennrad fahren....


----------



## lucie (6. August 2012)

*...soooooooooo, hier vorab schon mal ein paar Bilder... 
*


Nochmals vielen Dank an unsere Guides Ray, Franz und Jörg, die uns über die Fichteltrails gejagt und alle (ok, fast alle) wieder heil zu Tal gebracht haben. 



​


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1182935]
	
[/URL]



Die Tourengang 







Die, wie schon letztes Jahr (sorry, das mußte jetzt sein), stark geschrumpfte Bergabfraktion 





































Was mach ich nur mit diesem müden Haufen???
















200mm vs.






160mm vs.





200mm vs.





140mm 




Es war einfach toll mit Euch allen und ich hoffe, daß es nächstes Jahr eine Neuauflage geben wird.​


----------



## Martina H. (6. August 2012)

Hey,

schöne Bilder - und längst nicht alle 

War jedenfalls mal wieder ein Heidenspass: tolle Gegend, super Mädels, nette Guides, Klasse Wetter (manche munkeln ja, ich sei daran schuld  )

Besonders gut hat mir persönlich der "AngsthaseonSteroid" am Sonntag gefallen  - wobei: Kompliment an Alle was ihr dieses WE gefahren seid - wow!!!

Und was die "Profis" am Samstag gewagt/geschafft haben - manchmal ist es besser, wenn frau nicht weiss, was sich manche trauen und schaffen  

@LBJörg: ich hoffe, dass Du Du dieses "Spektakel" live geniessen konntest


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. August 2012)

Schöööööne Bilder!!! Freue mich schon auf die Restlichen.


----------



## Ray (6. August 2012)

Ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (6. August 2012)

Wieso nicht???


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. August 2012)

Das versteh ich jetzt aber auch nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> schaffen
> 
> @LBJörg: ich hoffe, dass Du Du dieses "Spektakel" live geniessen konntest



Ich lese doch im Ladies only Bereich nicht mit, drum bin ich lieber mal ruhig

Aber apropos Bilder, weils mir gerade so einfällt...wo bleiben denn die mit den ganzen Platten und Flickaktionen

G.


----------



## lucie (6. August 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt aber auch nicht



Dann stehst Du aber voll auf dem SCHLAUCH.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. August 2012)

Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...


----------



## scylla (6. August 2012)

... wer schon keine fahrtechnischen defizite hat, muss halt zu seinen fahrradtechnischen defiziten stehen können...


----------



## Martina H. (6. August 2012)

... hmmh, evtl. braucht es da mal einen Radservice von M + C


----------



## xsusix (6. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich lese doch im Ladies only Bereich nicht mit, drum bin ich lieber mal ruhig
> 
> Aber apropos Bilder, weils mir gerade so einfällt...wo bleiben denn die mit den ganzen Platten und Flickaktionen
> 
> G.



Platten?? welche Platten? Mädels, welche von uns hatte einen


----------



## Ray (6. August 2012)




----------



## xsusix (6. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich lese doch im Ladies only Bereich nicht mit, drum bin ich lieber mal ruhig
> 
> Aber apropos Bilder, weils mir gerade so einfällt...wo bleiben denn die mit den ganzen Platten und Flickaktionen
> 
> G.



meinst du etwa diese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (6. August 2012)

Wem habe ich eigentlich mein Rad ausgeliehen?


----------



## scylla (6. August 2012)

dein zwillingsbruder könnte bei der formel1 anheuern


----------



## xsusix (6. August 2012)

hab noch eines gefunden 






und...

nein, ich hör schon auf


----------



## franzam (6. August 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2012)

xsusix schrieb:


> nein, ich hör schon auf



Völlig falsche Einstellung

G.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (7. August 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder vom Wochenende. Mehr noch !!!  

@ Chaotenkind  Vielen Dank für die Daten ( genau richtig .-)  )

LG Angsthase


----------



## Ray (7. August 2012)

Nein! Genug Bilder


----------



## murmel04 (7. August 2012)

Mehr Bilder bitte!!!


----------



## franzam (7. August 2012)

Hier noch ein paar:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (7. August 2012)

Schnief!

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## laterra (7. August 2012)

Oh Mann wär ich gern dabei gewesen... aber mein Kontostand war leider anderer Meinung. Nächstes Jahr komm ich auch mit


----------



## Bea5 (7. August 2012)

das WE ging viel zu schnell vorbei  schöne Bilder !


----------



## Martina H. (7. August 2012)

Mal abgesehen von den Trails hatten wir auch so Spass 















​

... habe leider keine Äktschn Fotos


----------



## Ray (7. August 2012)

Was war das eigentlich für ein Spiel? Wer kippt zuerst um?


----------



## scylla (7. August 2012)

Ray schrieb:


> Was war das eigentlich für ein Spiel? Wer kippt zuerst um?



fast ... 
wer erinnert sich an einen 6-zeiler und kann selbigen zum besten geben während sie nicht umkippt. frauen sind halt multitaskingfähig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2012)

... nochmal was Organisatorisches:


... die Überweisungen an: Ghostriderin12, Schnitte, turbo2, Lieblingsschaf, murmal04 sind raus.

... mir fehlen noch die Kontodaten von: DHDiana und miramosh

... und hier noch der Link für die IG:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=902


----------



## franzam (8. August 2012)

Gibts eigentlich noch mehr Bilder? 
Oder habt ihr die in der IG versteckt?


----------



## scylla (8. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch mehr Bilder?
> Oder habt ihr die in der IG versteckt?



wir verstecken doch keine bilder...
ich hab ja leider meine kamera nur als trainingsgewicht spazieren getragen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2012)

Nachdem von euch so viele mit dem Ht unterwegs waren, hab ich mir jetzt gerade eben auch eines dieser Mädels Ht`s besorgt
Bin ja gespannt wies funktioniert auf den Felsen








G.


----------



## scylla (8. August 2012)

also schon allein der farbe wegen muss das einfach super sein! 
also davon will ich dann auch bilder


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. August 2012)

@Scylla:
für _die_ Fotos sorg ich dann

btw: hab mir schon gedacht dass dir FiGe gefallen würd


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> also schon allein der farbe wegen muss das einfach super sein!
> also davon will ich dann auch bilder



Habs natürlich schon sofort mal über den Granit der Einfahrt gejagt. Scheinbar war ich gleich so schnell damit, das es zu schwierg war mich zu fotographieren 








G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



geh sofort runter du machsts nur kaputt


----------



## franzam (8. August 2012)

Auf jeden Fall kann Jörg mit dem in alle Richtungen ohne Probleme absteigen ...


----------



## scylla (8. August 2012)

das ist der neuste schrei bei den new-school geometrien! richtig ist es erst, wenn du mit den knien die bremse bedienen kannst 

aber dass du dich mit pflastersteinen aus der sache rauswindest hätte ich jetzt nicht von dir gedacht 

@kilkenny
rechthaberin!


(vielleicht biste ja next time mal auch in der nähe...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (8. August 2012)

... na da bin ich mal gespannt 

... UND ICH WILL EIN VIDEO SEHEN AUF DEM DU DAMIT DEN NUSSHARDT FÄHRST!!!

oder wir sehen uns dass dann im September live an


----------



## franzam (8. August 2012)

Am Nußhardt? Da ist der Hintern nicht nur übern Hinterrad, sonder bei seinen langen Beinen hinterm Hinterrad


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ....
> 
> aber dass du dich mit pflastersteinen aus der sache rauswindest hätte ich jetzt nicht von dir gedacht
> 
> .....




Pahhhh, erst mal der größte Felsen im Garten....und als nächstes kommt der Nusshardt dran









G.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. August 2012)

Hihi, dass sieht aus wie bei meinem Scheich.
Der hatte, als er nur kurz auf mein Hardtail aufpassen sollte, sich draufgesetzt und ist ein paar Kreise gefahren. Habe einen Schreianfall bekommen, wie ich das gesehen habe. 85 kg! Aaahhh, von den Standrohren der Gabel war nix mehr zu sehen und mit den Knien kam er kaum am Lenker vorbei.

Bei den schönen Bildern als Vorgeschmack freue ich mich schon auf die Bildersammlung vom Treffen!


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pahhhh, erst mal der größte Felsen im Garten....und als nächstes kommt der Nusshardt dran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht witzig. Wenn an dem Rad was is später rupf ich dich


----------



## scylla (8. August 2012)

ach, der wiegt doch nix . die gabel ist ja noch halb draußen


----------



## franzam (8. August 2012)

Ach Kilkenny, so ne Kindergabel kann man schon mit 15bar beaufschlagen. Die hält das ..


----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2012)

... da brauchst du keine 15 bar - die federn eh' nicht


----------



## HiFi XS (9. August 2012)

scheint  in der Fichtelgebirge ein beliebter Zeitvertreib zu sein 








zum Thema Ladies Bikes and Federwegausnutzung im Oberpfalz kann ich auch was vom Goetheweg beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. August 2012)




----------



## Tesla71 (9. August 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> scheint  in der Fichtelgebirge ein beliebter Zeitvertreib zu sein
> 
> zum Thema Ladies Bikes and Federwegausnutzung im Oberpfalz kann ich auch was vom Goetheweg beitragen.




Ach, da geht noch was. 

Fahrergewicht und vor allem Reifendruck würden mich ja jetzt mal interessieren. 

Ihr scheint auf jeden Fall viel Spaß am Wochenende gehabt zu haben. Mal abgesehen von den Brutalo-Guides, die Kinderräder vergewaltigen!  


Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, nächstes Jahr mitzukommen. Dieses Jahr war schon verplant.


----------



## HiFi XS (12. August 2012)

Dat sind Groß nur gewachsene Jungs, die Spaß am Mtbiking haben  

Wie beim ersten Ladies Treffen, wo es spaßige Abfahrten mit 'Schotter' gab  

Ochsenkopf hatte sogenannte 'Flow Trails'   Die voll gepackt mit Steinen waren. Kein Wunder, dass wir wenig Zeit zum fotografieren hatten  (holy sh-t!)

Am nächsten Tag fand ich die gleichen Trails dann doch  flowiger - reine Gewöhnungssache!  Ladies Only treffen sind für sowas nicht zu übertreffen. Es macht eine Menge aus zu sehen, wie die Frauen alles super gemeistert haben. Klasse.

Gewicht der Fahrerin - mit Rucksack, Trinkbeutel allem dran... circa 55 Kilo. Reifendruck am Nachmittag: 1,5 bar ( Trails waren nicht so extrem wie die am Vormittag)

55 Kilo ist nicht mal auf der Fox Tabelle... Die Hersteller sollen endlich  erkennen, dass Frauen Mountain Bikes fahren   Es gibt ganz viele Frauen in der Gewichtsklasse < 60 !!!


----------



## lieblingsschaf (13. August 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Gewicht der Fahrerin - mit Rucksack, Trinkbeutel allem dran... circa 55 Kilo. Reifendruck am Nachmittag: 1,5 bar ( Trails waren nicht so extrem wie die am Vormittag)
> 
> 55 Kilo ist nicht mal auf der Fox Tabelle... Die Hersteller sollen endlich  erkennen, dass Frauen Mountain Bikes fahren   Es gibt ganz viele Frauen in der Gewichtsklasse < 60 !!!



Moin!

Wir haben das Problem in meinen leichteren Zeiten so gelöst, daß ich nur in einer Pos.kammer Luft hatte.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## ollo (13. August 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


>





aus eigener Erfahrung, sprich passende Gabel für die Dame des Hauses finden und damit es nicht so Klug*******rmässig rüber kommt  in der Tabelle steht doch < 57 (beinhaltet ja auch die 56,55,54,53,52 51 usw. Gewichtsklasse ...... schlimmer wäre es wenn dort stehen würde Mindestluftdruck 3,5 Bar und gar kein Gewicht mehr, dann ist Essig mit einstellen. Manitou baut Gabeln die mit sehr wenig Druck gefahren werden können wenn 130 mm Federweg ausreichend ist


----------



## HiFi XS (13. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ...in der Tabelle steht doch < 57 (beinhaltet ja auch die 56,55,54,53,52 51 usw. Gewichtsklasse ...... schlimmer wäre es wenn dort stehen würde Mindestluftdruck 3,5 Bar und gar kein Gewicht mehr, dann ist Essig mit einstellen. Manitou baut Gabeln die mit sehr wenig Druck gefahren werden können wenn 130 mm Federweg ausreichend ist



Hallo Ollo!

Ich sehe das schon ein bisschen anders... die Tabelle läuft von Gewichtsklasse oben nach unten von anfangs 9er Schritte bis am ende 4 Kilo Schritte. Für mich bedeutet das, dass nach der 57-61 Schritt einen 53-56 Schritt und danach einen 50-52er Schritt als nächstes kommen soll  -so ungefähr - idealerweise dann auch noch eine 48-50er Gewichtsklasse. Ich habe früher ja auch weniger gewogen. In unserer kleinen LO-Gruppe gab es mindestens 3 Frauen, wenn nicht mehr, die sich in der < 57 Kilo Klasse bewegen. 

Außerdem, befindet sich das ganze am Ende der Gewichtsskala ( und nirgendwo in sweet spot nähe). Wurde eh auch oft genug anderswo diskutiert.

 Egal - schreib mir doch bitte den Name von der mythischen Manitou-Gabel! Ich dachte, die werden nicht mehr gebaut. (und wie Du vielleicht richtig vermutet hast, die Fox Gabel in meinem HiFi ist eine Leih- bzw Probegabel. Fand ich eigentlich ganz gut übrigens   in other words, just b+itchin) Wo gibt es besseres Gelände als am Ochsenkopf, eine Gabel richtig auszuprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. August 2012)

Manitou sind für Leichtgewichte .

@Martina:
Vorgestern nach ner kleinen Spessartrunde das Rotkäppchen geschlachtet, zu Hugo verarbeitet und dabei an Euch gedacht.


Hicks, ich war heute noch angeheft, von gestern wollen wir mal nicht reden. Mein Dealer hat am Sonntag nen kleinen Fahrtechnikkurs gegeben und ich sollte eigentlich dabei sein...., hicks, keine Chance.


----------



## ollo (14. August 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo Ollo!
> 
> Ich sehe das schon ein bisschen anders... die Tabelle läuft von Gewichtsklasse oben nach unten von anfangs 9er Schritte bis am ende 4 Kilo Schritte. Für mich bedeutet das, dass nach der 57-61 Schritt einen 53-56 Schritt und danach einen 50-52er Schritt als nächstes kommen soll  -so ungefähr - idealerweise dann auch noch eine 48-50er Gewichtsklasse. Ich habe früher ja auch weniger gewogen. In unserer kleinen LO-Gruppe gab es mindestens 3 Frauen, wenn nicht mehr, die sich in der < 57 Kilo Klasse bewegen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hifi

Du hast die Tabelle ja "richtig " Analysiert  ...... ich würde wenn Fox einen Minimaldruck vorgibt zwischen diesem und dem Druck für 57 Kg den SAG / Negativfederweg für x Kg einstellen. Anders wird es wohl nicht gehen da Fox wohl zu Faul war bis x Kg die Angaben zu machen ....wer weiß 

Manitou gibt es immer noch ja ha ....... schau mal hier und ganz speziell die Minute Serie.

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Federgabeln/Manitou-Federgabeln---48_1822.html

Bei den Manitou sollte Frau nur wissen, das z.B. bei einer 120 mm Gabel die Standrohre ca. 27 mm Länger sind  (sieht also aus wie Knapp 150mm Federweg) bedingt durch den nach hinten versetzten "Brückenbogen" ..... hier mal ein Bild von einer 120 mm Manitou im Rad meiner Frau.

Das mehr an Höhe macht sich bei "steileren" Abfahrten aber Positiv bemerkbar, die Überschlagsgefühle halten sich in Grenzen


----------



## Votec Tox (14. August 2012)

Habe auch die _Manitou Minute Pro_ mit 100mm Federweg an meinem Bergamont Kiez Team, da übrigens serienmäßig.
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...MRD-Federgabel-100-mm-weiss-QR-20--18811.html






Eine klasse Gabel, die man fast schon mit wenig Luft fahren "muß", da sie sonst recht straff anspricht. Also je nachdem was ich fahren möchte variere ich bei dieser Gabel häufig den Luftdruck.


----------



## lucie (14. August 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @Martina:
> Vorgestern nach ner kleinen Spessartrunde das Rotkäppchen geschlachtet, zu Hugo verarbeitet und dabei an Euch gedacht.
> 
> 
> Hicks, ich war heute noch angeheft, von gestern wollen wir mal nicht reden. Mein Dealer hat am Sonntag nen kleinen Fahrtechnikkurs gegeben und ich sollte eigentlich dabei sein...., hicks, keine Chance.



Das arme Rotkäppchen. War Hugo der Wolf, der es vernascht hat?


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. August 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> Das arme Rotkäppchen. War Hugo der Wolf, der es vernascht hat?



Fast!
Das waren der Holunderblütensirup, die Limettenscheibchen, die Minze und die Eiswürfel welche drin versenkt wurden. Lecker!


----------



## HiFi XS (16. August 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Hallo Hifi
> 
> Du hast die Tabelle ja "richtig " Analysiert  ......



Jawohl  



ollo schrieb:


> ich würde wenn Fox einen Minimaldruck vorgibt zwischen diesem und dem Druck für 57 Kg den SAG / Negativfederweg für x Kg einstellen...



Die Fox wurde ja richtig eingestellt bevor ich die Tours gefahren bin  ... aber danke...



ollo schrieb:


> Manitou gibt es immer noch ja ha ....... schau mal hier und ganz speziell die Minute Serie....



Ja! Das mit den Standrohren - genau - ist ja eine gute Sache. Ich habe mich aber schon für die Fox entschieden. Wurde bereits abgesägt für mein HiFi. Mir hat sie gefallen, die Fox. Aber die Manitou sieht ja gut aus in dem Liteville, schließlich war eine Manitou bei mir schon mal drin  . Behalte ich im Hinterkopf.... Aber mein nächstes Bike (nicht mein Winterbike... das ist in meinem Kopf schon fertig ) hat definitiv mehr Federweg. Vielleicht etwas, was die Hardtail-FahrerInnen unter uns gefahren sind   Die Ladies haben was drauf


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. August 2012)

bei mir gehts genau in die andere Richtung...falls es iwann mal ein neues Radl gibt, hat das weniger Federwegdafür mehr Kettenblätter

und zu dem Thema von vor 1000 Seiten, damit wieder alles seine Ordnung hat, Fahrrad und richtige Besitzerin:


----------



## alet08 (17. August 2012)

rosa Helme waren aus?


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. August 2012)

mit 7 darf man das...


----------



## franzam (17. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> bei mir gehts genau in die andere Richtung...falls es iwann mal ein neues Radl gibt, hat das weniger Federwegdafür mehr Kettenblätter
> 
> und zu dem Thema von vor 1000 Seiten, damit wieder alles seine Ordnung hat, Fahrrad und richtige Besitzerin:



Hehe, das große Mädl wird endlich tourentauglich 
Und die kleine hat eh schon mehr wie ein Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (17. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Und die kleine hat eh schon mehr wie ein Kettenblatt



Die sind aber nur ZierJörg hat die Schaltung so modifiziert, dass sie vorne am mittleren KB fix ist, und nur mit dem Ritzel hinten schaltet sie geht schließlich in eine anständige Bikerlehre


----------



## lieblingsschaf (17. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Die sind aber nur ZierJörg hat die Schaltung so modifiziert, dass sie vorne am mittleren KB fix ist, und nur mit dem Ritzel hinten schaltet sie geht schließlich in eine anständige Bikerlehre



Da fällt mir doch wieder der abgedroschene Spruch ein: Wer bergab fahren will, der muß auch hochradeln...


----------



## ghostriderin12 (17. August 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch wieder der abgedroschene Spruch ein: Wer bergab fahren will, der muß auch hochradeln...



Das ist falsch, wer bergab fahren will nimmt den Lift hoch !!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. August 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch wieder der abgedroschene Spruch ein: Wer bergab fahren will, der muß auch hochradeln...



Richtig. Aber richtiges Schalten sollte man erstmal lernen 
Darauf war auch mein Kommentar mit "richtige Bikerlehre" bezogen, falls du das mißverstanden hast


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. August 2012)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, wer bergab fahren will nimmt den Lift hoch !!!



stocher nicht in Wespennestern rum


----------



## ollo (17. August 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Jawohl
> 
> 
> 
> ........ hat definitiv mehr Federweg. Vielleicht etwas, was die Hardtail-FahrerInnen unter uns gefahren sind   Die Ladies haben was drauf




die BOS Deville passt auch sehr gut zu leichteren Fahrerinnen, auch mit etwas mehr Druck ist sie ein Vertrauen erweckendes Sensibelchen oder eien Lyric vom Stefan angepasst (MartinaH, Lucie und Scylla fahren die Lord Helmchen tuned Gabeln)  ...... falls das nächste Bike so um die 160 mm haben soll 


@Kilkenny
ich finde den Grünen Helm tot schick und als Kontrast zum Rosa ein Knaller


----------



## Tesla71 (17. August 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch wieder der abgedroschene Spruch ein: Wer bergab fahren will, der muß auch hochradeln...





ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, wer bergab fahren will nimmt den Lift hoch !!!



Richtig, denn in meinem Alter geht es nur noch bergab!


----------



## Biketrulla (16. Januar 2013)

... es gibt Neuigkeiten zu den geplanten Shirt's - wer Interesse hat: Info's gibt es in der Interessengemeinschaft oder per PN von mir


----------

